# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  ╠♥ ๑۩۩๑ ♥╣ هنا تسميع سورة " المـلك "(لمجموعة في الفردوس نلتقي)╠♥ ๑۩۩๑ ♥╣

## دلوعة زوجي

الـــسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،



أخياتي في الله الموضوع لتسميع سورة الملك ,, 


هـــذا مخــطط الحـفظ ويتضمن العضوات المشاركات في المجموعه , الأسماء المطلوبه للحفظ باليوم والتاريخ ,, أتــــــمنى من الجميع الأطلاع على المخــطط 


العضوات المشــــــــاركااااااات


1 ضي عيني
2. ونااااسه
3.فتاة راك
4. بنت يوAإي
5.زهرة البنفسج
6. وحدهcooool
7. ريـــــــم
8.جوهرة الدوحه
9.± وجدان ±
10.الشتلية
11.كلمه طيبه
12.أحب طفولته
13.So_Sweet
14.وردة الحكم
15.الخيزران
16.غاية الضوء
17.الفارسة
18.حورية الجنة
19.7awaa
20.خويتي بتعرس
21.الأمــ كبيرــل
22.عيـ قلبي ـون
23.salamaaaaa
24.أسرة الاحزان
25.نستله
26.jameela200
27.مصيفه
28.الخقاقة
29.مرموم
30.$ أم سعيد $
31.شوق الفجيرة
32.أوتار الحنين
33.غزاله مجروحه
34.شجون 99
35.*القطريه*
36.*أم الريامي*
37.tmyz
38.حنان العالم
39.السيدة الأولى
40.أم الدواهي
41.8نوف8
42. عيناوي
43.$ شمة $
44.عذاب راك
45.yoyobattot 
46.khalejeya 
47. بنت الفلاني
48.ام حمده
49.RMAD 
50.عالية الغالية
51. وديان2000
52.عزي قرآني
53.اكسسواراتي
54.رفيف الحلوة
55.عويد الياس
56.loona
57. بالونه 

الجزء المراد تسميعه لهـــذا اليوم 

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (1) 
الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ (2) 
الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقًا مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِن فُطُورٍ (3) 
ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ يَنقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ خَاسِئاً وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ (4) 
وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُومًا لِّلشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِيرِ (5) 
وَلِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ (6) 
إِذَا أُلْقُوا فِيهَا سَمِعُوا لَهَا شَهِيقًا وَهِيَ تَفُورُ (7) 
تَكَادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ (8) 
قَالُوا بَلَى قَدْ جَاءنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ كَبِيرٍ (9) 
وَقَالُوا لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ (10) 
فَاعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنبِهِمْ فَسُحْقًا لِّأَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ (11) 
إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُم بِالْغَيْبِ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ (12) 



التفسير 


تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ

سُورَة الْمُلْك : قَالَ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد حَدَّثَنَا حَجَّاج بْن مُحَمَّد وَابْن جَعْفَر قَالَا حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَة عَنْ قَتَادَة عَنْ عَيَّاش الْجُشَمِيّ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة عَنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " إِنَّ سُورَة فِي الْقُرْآن ثَلَاثِينَ آيَة شَفَعَتْ لِصَاحِبِهَا حَتَّى غُفِرَ لَهُ : تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْك " وَرَوَاهُ أَهْل السُّنَن الْأَرْبَعَة مِنْ حَدِيث شُعْبَة بِهِ وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ هَذَا حَدِيث حَسَن وَقَدْ رَوَى الْحَافِظ اِبْن عَسَاكِر فِي تَارِيخه فِي تَرْجَمَة أَحْمَد بْن نَصْر بْن زِيَاد أَبِي عَبْد اللَّه الْقُرَشِيّ النَّيْسَابُورِيّ الْمُقْرِي الزَّاهِد الْفَقِيه أَحَد الثِّقَات الَّذِينَ رَوَى عَنْهُمْ الْبُخَارِيّ وَمُسْلِم وَلَكِنْ فِي غَيْر الصَّحِيحَيْنِ وَرَوَى عَنْهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَهْ وَابْن خُزَيْمَةَ وَعَلَيْهِ تَفَقَّهَ فِي مَذْهَب أَبِي عُبَيْد بْن حربويه وَخَلَقَ سِوَاهُمْ سَاقَ بِسَنَدِهِ مِنْ حَدِيثه عَنْ فُرَات بْن السَّائِب عَنْ الزُّهْرِيّ عَنْ أَنَس بْن مَالِك قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " إِنَّ رَجُلًا مِمَّنْ كَانَ قَبْلكُمْ مَاتَ وَلَيْسَ مَعَهُ شَيْء مِنْ كِتَاب اللَّه إِلَّا تَبَارَكَ فَلَمَّا وُضِعَ فِي حُفْرَته أَتَاهُ الْمَلَك فَثَارَتْ السُّورَة فِي وَجْهه فَقَالَ لَهَا إِنَّك مِنْ كِتَاب اللَّه وَأَنَا أَكْرَه مُسَاءَتك وَإِنِّي لَا أَمْلِك لَك وَلَا لَهُ وَلَا لِنَفْسِي ضُرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا فَإِنْ أَرَدْت هَذَا بِهِ فَانْطَلِقِي إِلَى الرَّبّ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى فَاشْفَعِي لَهُ فَتَنْطَلِق إِلَى الرَّبّ فَتَقُول يَا رَبّ إِنَّ فُلَانًا عَمَدَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ بَيْن كِتَابك فَتَعَلَّمَنِي وَتَلَانِي أَفَتُحْرِقهُ أَنْتَ بِالنَّارِ وَتُعَذِّبهُ وَأَنَا فِي جَوْفه ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْت فَاعِلًا ذَاكَ بِهِ فَامْحُنِي مِنْ كِتَابك فَيَقُول أَلَا أَرَاك غَضِبْت ؟ فَتَقُول وَحُقَّ لِي أَنْ أَغْضَب فَيَقُول اِذْهَبِي فَقَدْ وَهَبْته لَك وَشَفَّعْتُك فِيهِ - قَالَ - فَتَجِيء فَتَزْجُر الْمَلَك فَيَخْرُج خَاسِف الْبَال لَمْ يَحِلّ مِنْهُ بِشَيْءٍ - قَالَ - فَتَجِيء فَتَضَع فَاهَا عَلَى فِيهِ فَتَقُول مَرْحَبًا بِهَذَا الْفَم فَرُبَّمَا تَلَانِي وَمَرْحَبًا بِهَذَا الصَّدْر فَرُبَّمَا وَعَانِي وَمَرْحَبًا بِهَاتَيْنِ الْقَدَمَيْنِ فَرُبَّمَا قَامَتَا بِي وَتُؤْنِسهُ فِي قَبْره مَخَافَة الْوَحْشَة عَلَيْهِ " قَالَ فَلَمَّا حَدَّثَ بِهَذَا رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمْ يَبْقَ صَغِير وَلَا كَبِير وَلَا حُرّ وَلَا عَبْد إِلَّا تَعَلَّمَهَا وَسَمَّاهَا رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْمُنْجِيَة . " قُلْت " وَهَذَا حَدِيث مُنْكَر جِدًّا وَفُرَات بْن السَّائِب هَذَا ضَعَّفَهُ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد وَيَحْيَى بْن مَعِين وَالْبُخَارِيّ وَأَبُو حَاتِم وَالدَّارَقُطْنِيّ وَغَيْر وَاحِد وَقَدْ ذَكَرَهُ اِبْن عَسَاكِر مِنْ وَجْه آخَر عَنْ الزُّهْرِيّ مِنْ قَوْله مُخْتَصَرًا وَرَوَى الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي كِتَاب إِثْبَات عَذَاب الْقَبْر عَنْ اِبْن مَسْعُود مَوْقُوفًا وَمَرْفُوعًا مَا يَشْهَد لِهَذَا وَقَدْ كَتَبْنَاهُ فِي كِتَاب الْجَنَائِز " مِنْ الْأَحْكَام الْكُبْرَى " وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْد وَالْمِنَّة وَقَدْ رَوَى الطَّبَرَانِيّ وَالْحَافِظ الضِّيَاء الْمَقْدِسِيّ مِنْ طَرِيق سَلَّام بْن مِسْكِين عَنْ ثَابِت عَنْ أَنَس قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " سُورَة فِي الْقُرْآن خَاصَمَتْ عَنْ صَاحِبهَا حَتَّى أَدْخَلَتْهُ الْجَنَّة : تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْك" وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن عَبْد الْمَلِك بْن أَبِي الشَّوَارِب حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْن عَمْرو بْن مَالِك النُّكْرِيّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي الْجَوْزَاء عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : ضَرَبَ بَعْض أَصْحَاب النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خِبَاءَهُ عَلَى قَبْر وَهُوَ لَا يَحْسَب أَنَّهُ قَبْر فَإِذَا قَبْر إِنْسَان يَقْرَأ سُورَة الْمُلْك حَتَّى خَتَمَهَا فَأَتَى النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ يَا رَسُول اللَّه ضَرَبْت خِبَائِي عَلَى قَبْر وَأَنَا لَا أَحْسِب أَنَّهُ قَبْر فَإِذَا إِنْسَان يَقْرَأ سُورَة الْمُلْك : تَبَارَكَ حَتَّى خَتَمَهَا فَقَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " هِيَ الْمَانِعَة هِيَ الْمُنْجِيَة تُنْجِيه مِنْ عَذَاب الْقَبْر " ثُمَّ قَالَ هَذَا حَدِيث غَرِيب مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْه وَفِي الْبَاب عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة ثُمَّ رَوَى التِّرْمِذِيّ أَيْضًا مِنْ طَرِيق لَيْث بْن أَبِي سُلَيْم عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْر عَنْ جَابِر أَنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ لَا يَنَام حَتَّى يَقْرَأ الم تَنْزِيل وَتَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْك وَقَالَ لَيْث عَنْ طَاوُس يَفْضُلَانِ كُلّ سُورَة فِي الْقُرْآن بِسَبْعِينَ حَسَنَة . وَقَالَ الطَّبَرَانِيّ حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن الْحَسَن بْن عَجْلَان الْأَصْبَهَانِيّ حَدَّثَنَا سَلَمَة بْن شَبِيب حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيم بْن الْحَكَم بْن أَبَان عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عِكْرِمَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " لَوَدِدْت أَنَّهَا فِي قَلْب كُلّ إِنْسَان مِنْ أُمَّتِي" يَعْنِي تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْك هَذَا حَدِيث غَرِيب وَإِبْرَاهِيم ضَعِيف وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ مِثْله فِي سُورَة يس وَقَدْ رَوَى هَذَا الْحَدِيث عَبْد بْن حُمَيْد فِي مُسْنَده بِأَبْسَط مِنْ هَذَا فَقَالَ حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيم بْن الْحَكَم عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عِكْرِمَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس أَنَّهُ قَالَ لِرَجُلٍ أَلَا أُتْحِفك بِحَدِيثٍ تَفْرَح بِهِ ؟ قَالَ بَلَى قَالَ اِقْرَأْ تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْك وَعَلِّمْهَا أَهْلك وَجَمِيع وَلَدك وَصِبْيَان بَيْتك وَجِيرَانك فَإِنَّهَا الْمُنْجِيَة وَالْمُجَادِلَة تُجَادِل أَوْ تُخَاصِم يَوْم الْقِيَامَة عِنْد رَبّهَا لِقَارِئِهَا وَتَطْلُب لَهُ أَنْ يُنْجِيه مِنْ عَذَاب النَّار وَيُنْجِي بِهَا صَاحِبهَا مِنْ عَذَاب الْقَبْر قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " لَوَدِدْت أَنَّهَا فِي قَلْب كُلّ إِنْسَان مِنْ أُمَّتِي " . يُمَجِّد تَعَالَى نَفْسه الْكَرِيمَة وَيُخْبِر أَنَّهُ بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْك أَيْ هُوَ الْمُتَصَرِّف فِي جَمِيع الْمَخْلُوقَات بِمَا يَشَاء لَا مُعَقِّب لِحُكْمِهِ وَلَا يُسْأَل عَمَّا يَفْعَل لِقَهْرِهِ وَحِكْمَته وَعَدْله وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلّ شَيْء قَدِير " .


الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ

قَالَ تَعَالَى " الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْت وَالْحَيَاة " وَاسْتَدَلَّ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَة مَنْ قَالَ إِنَّ الْمَوْت أَمْر وُجُودِيّ لِأَنَّهُ مَخْلُوق وَمَعْنَى الْآيَة أَنَّهُ أَوْجَدَ الْخَلَائِق مِنْ الْعَدَم " لِيَبْلُوَهُمْ " أَيْ يَخْتَبِرهُمْ" أَيّهمْ أَحْسَن عَمَلًا " كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " كَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِاَللَّهِ وَكُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ " فَسَمَّى الْحَال الْأَوَّل وَهُوَ الْعَدَم مَوْتًا وَسَمَّى هَذِهِ النَّشْأَة حَيَاة وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " ثُمَّ يُمِيتكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ " وَقَالَ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو زُرْعَة حَدَّثَنَا صَفْوَان حَدَّثَنَا الْوَلِيد حَدَّثَنَا خُلَيْد عَنْ قَتَادَة فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى " الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْت وَالْحَيَاة " قَالَ كَانَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُول : " إِنَّ اللَّه أَذَلَّ بَنِي آدَم بِالْمَوْتِ وَجَعَلَ الدُّنْيَا دَار حَيَاة ثُمَّ دَار مَوْت وَجَعَلَ الْآخِرَة دَار جَزَاء ثُمَّ دَار بَقَاء " . . وَرَوَاهُ مَعْمَر عَنْ قَتَادَة وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيّكُمْ أَحْسَن عَمَلًا " أَيْ خَيْر عَمَلًا كَمَا قَالَ مُحَمَّد بْن عَجْلَان وَلَمْ يَقُلْ أَكْثَر عَمَلًا ثُمَّ قَالَ تَعَالَى " وَهُوَ الْعَزِيز الْغَفُور " أَيْ هُوَ الْعَزِيز الْعَظِيم الْمَنِيع الْجَنَاب وَهُوَ مَعَ ذَلِكَ غَفُور لِمَنْ تَابَ إِلَيْهِ وَأَنَابَ بَعْدَمَا عَصَاهُ وَخَالَفَ أَمْره وَإِنْ كَانَ تَعَالَى عَزِيزًا هُوَ مَعَ ذَلِكَ يَغْفِر وَيَرْحَم وَيَصْفَح وَيَتَجَاوَز .

الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقًا مَا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِنْ تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِنْ فُطُورٍ

ثُمَّ قَالَ تَعَالَى " الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْع سَمَاوَات طِبَاقًا " أَيْ طَبَقَة بَعْد طَبَقَة وَهَلْ هُنَّ مُتَوَاصِلَات بِمَعْنَى أَنَّهُنَّ عُلْوِيَّات بَعْضهمْ عَلَى بَعْض أَوْ مُتَفَاصِلَات بَيْنهنَّ خَلَاء ؟ فِيهِ قَوْلَانِ أَصَحّهمَا الثَّانِي كَمَا دَلَّ ذَلِكَ حَدِيث الْإِسْرَاء وَغَيْره وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " مَا تَرَى فِي خَلْق الرَّحْمَن مِنْ تَفَاوُت " أَيْ بَلْ هُوَ مُصْطَحِب مُسْتَوٍ لَيْسَ فِيهِ اِخْتِلَاف وَلَا تَنَافُر وَلَا مَخَافَة وَلَا نَقْص وَلَا عَيْب وَلَا خَلَل وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " فَارْجِعْ الْبَصَر هَلْ تَرَى مِنْ فُطُور " أَيْ اُنْظُرْ إِلَى السَّمَاء هَلْ تَرَى فِيهَا عَيْبًا أَوْ نَقْصًا أَوْ خَلَلًا أَوْ فُطُورًا قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَمُجَاهِد وَالضَّحَّاك وَالثَّوْرِيّ وَغَيْرهمْ فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى " فَارْجِعْ الْبَصَر هَلْ تَرَى مِنْ فُطُور " أَيْ شُقُوق وَعَنْ السُّدِّيّ " هَلْ تَرَى مِنْ فُطُور " أَيْ مِنْ خُرُوق وَقَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس فِي رِوَايَة " مِنْ فُطُور" أَيْ مِنْ وَهَاء وَقَالَ قَتَادَة " هَلْ تَرَى مِنْ فُطُور " أَيْ هَلْ تَرَى خَلَلًا يَا اِبْن آدَم ؟ .

ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ يَنْقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ خَاسِئًا وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ"

ثُمَّ ارْجِعْ الْبَصَر كَرَّتَيْنِ" كَرَّة بَعْد كَرَّة "يَنْقَلِب" يَرْجِع "إلَيْك الْبَصَر خَاسِئًا" ذَلِيلًا لِعَدَمِ إدْرَاك خَلَل "وَهُوَ حَسِير" مُنْقَطِع عَنْ رُؤْيَة خَلَل


إِذَا أُلْقُوا فِيهَا سَمِعُوا لَهَا شَهِيقًا وَهِيَ تَفُورُ


" إِذَا أُلْقُوا فِيهَا سَمِعُوا لَهَا شَهِيقًا " قَالَ اِبْن جَرِير يَعْنِي الصِّيَاح " وَهِيَ تَفُور " قَالَ الثَّوْرِيّ تَغْلِي بِهِمْ كَمَا يَغْلِي الْحَبّ الْقَلِيل فِي الْمَاء الْكَثِير .




تَكَادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ

وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " تَكَاد تَمَيَّز مِنْ الْغَيْظ " أَيْ يَكَاد يَنْفَصِل بَعْضهَا مِنْ بَعْض مِنْ شِدَّة غَيْظهَا عَلَيْهِمْ وَحَنَقهَا بِهِمْ " كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْج سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِير " .



قَالُوا بَلَى قَدْ جَاءَنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ كَبِيرٍ

يَذْكُر تَعَالَى عَدْله فِي خَلْقه وَأَنَّهُ لَا يُعَذِّب أَحَدًا إِلَّا بَعْد قِيَام الْحُجَّة عَلَيْهِ وَإِرْسَال الرَّسُول إِلَيْهِ كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَث رَسُولًا " وَقَالَ تَعَالَى " حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوهَا فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُل مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَات رَبّكُمْ وَيُنْذِرُونَكُمْ لِقَاء يَوْمكُمْ هَذَا قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَة الْعَذَاب عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ " وَهَكَذَا عَادُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسهمْ بِالْمَلَامَةِ وَنَدِمُوا حَيْثُ لَا تَنْفَعهُمْ النَّدَامَة .


وَقَالُوا لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ

فَقَالُوا " لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَع أَوْ نَعْقِل مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَاب السَّعِير " أَيْ لَوْ كَانَتْ لَنَا عُقُول نَنْتَفِع بِهَا أَوْ نَسْمَع مَا أَنْزَلَهُ اللَّه مِنْ الْحَقّ لَمَا كُنَّا عَلَى مَا كُنَّا عَلَيْهِ مِنْ الْكُفْر بِاَللَّهِ وَالِاغْتِرَار بِهِ وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَنَا فَهْم نَعْي بِهِ مَا جَاءَتْ بِهِ الرُّسُل وَلَا كَانَ لَنَا عَقْل يُرْشِدنَا إِلَى اِتِّبَاعهمْ .





فَاعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنْبِهِمْ فَسُحْقًا لِأَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ

قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " فَاعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنْبِهِمْ فَسُحْقًا لِأَصْحَابِ السَّعِير " . قَالَ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن جَعْفَر حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَة عَنْ عَمْرو بْن مُرَّة عَنْ أَبِي الْبُحْتُرِيّ الطَّائِيّ قَالَ أَخْبَرَنِي مَنْ سَمِعَهُ مِنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ " لَنْ يَهْلِك النَّاس حَتَّى يُعْذَرُوا مِنْ أَنْفُسهمْ " وَفِي حَدِيث آخَر " لَا يَدْخُل أَحَد النَّار إِلَّا وَهُوَ يَعْلَم أَنَّ النَّار أَوْلَى بِهِ مِنْ الْجَنَّة" .


الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَيْبِ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ

يَقُول تَعَالَى مُخْبِرًا عَمَّنْ يَخَاف مَقَام رَبّه فِيمَا بَيْنه وَبَيْنه إِذَا كَانَ غَائِبًا عَنْ النَّاس فَيَنْكَفّ عَنْ الْمَعَاصِي وَيَقُوم بِالطَّاعَاتِ حَيْثُ لَا يَرَاهُ أَحَد إِلَّا اللَّه تَعَالَى بِأَنَّهُ لَهُ مَغْفِرَة وَأَجْر كَبِير أَيْ تُكَفَّر عَنْهُ ذُنُوبه وَيُجَازَى بِالثَّوَابِ الْجَزِيل كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ " سَبْعَة يُظِلّهُمْ اللَّه تَعَالَى فِي ظِلّ عَرْشه يَوْم لَا ظِلّ إِلَّا ظِلّه " فَذَكَرَ مِنْهُمْ رَجُلًا دَعَتْهُ اِمْرَأَة ذَات مَنْصِب وَجَمَال فَقَالَ إِنِّي أَخَاف اللَّه وَرَجُلًا تَصَدَّقَ بِصَدَقَةٍ فَأَخْفَاهَا حَتَّى لَا تَعْلَم شِمَاله مَا تُنْفِق يَمِينه. وَقَالَ الْحَافِظ أَبُو بَكْر الْبَزَّار فِي مُسْنَده حَدَّثَنَا طَالُوت بْن عَبَّاد حَدَّثَنَا الْحَارِث بْن عُبَيْد عَنْ ثَابِت عَنْ أَنَس قَالَ : قَالُوا يَا رَسُول اللَّه إِنَّا نَكُون عِنْدك عَلَى حَال فَإِذَا فَارَقْنَاك كُنَّا عَلَى غَيْره قَالَ " كَيْف أَنْتُمْ وَرَبّكُمْ ؟ " قَالُوا اللَّه رَبّنَا فِي السِّرّ وَالْعَلَانِيَة قَالَ " لَيْسَ ذَلِكُمْ النِّفَاق " لَمْ يَرْوِهِ عَنْ ثَابِت إِلَّا الْحَارِث بْن عُبَيْد فِيمَا نَعْلَمهُ .

والجزء الثاني المقرر تسميعه يوم الأربعاء الموافق 16/7/2008

من الأيه رقم (( 13 )) إلى الآيه رقم (( 21 ))

وذلك من قوله تعالي : (( وَأَسِرُّوا قَوْلَكُمْ أَوِ اجْهَرُوا بِهِ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ (13 ) ))

إلى قوله تعالي (( أَمَّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي يَرْزُقُكُمْ إِنْ أَمْسَكَ رِزْقَهُ بَل لَّجُّوا فِي عُتُوٍّ وَنُفُورٍ ( 21 ) ))


أما الجزء الثالث والأخير فسيكون تسميعه يوم الأربعاء ،، الموافق 23/7/2008 ،، وسيكون التسميع من الآيه رقم (( 22 )) إلى الآيه رقم (( 30 ))

وذلك من قوله تعالي : (( أَفَمَن يَمْشِي مُكِبًّا عَلَى وَجْهِهِ أَهْدَى أَمَّن يَمْشِي سَوِيًّا عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ (22 ) ))

إلى قوله تعالي : (( قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ مَاؤُكُمْ غَوْرًا فَمَن يَأْتِيكُم بِمَاء مَّعِينٍ ( 30 ) ))



والله يقدرنا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## ونااااسه

جزاك الله خير اختي 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير *
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احس عملا وهو العزيز الغفور*
الذي خلق سبع سموات طبقا * 
ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل تري من فطور* 
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا هو حسير* 
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين * 
واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير* 
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير* 
اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور*
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها الم يأتكم نذير* 
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزّل الله من شي ان انتم الا في ضلال كبير *
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع او نعقل ماكنا في اصحاب السعير*
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير* 
ان الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة واجر كبير*

----------


## $ شمة $

يزاج الله خيير ع اللي تسوينه ..
ويجعله ربي فميزان حسناتج يااااااااااااارب ...

وانشالله بحفظ وعن قريب بسمع ........

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> جزاك الله خير اختي 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير *
> الذي خلق الموت والحيوة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور*
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا * 
> ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور* 
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير* 
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين * 
> ...



يزاااج الله خير غلااااي ع التسميع الطيب ،، 
أتمنى أن تنتبهي لأخطائكِ باللون الأحمر ،، وتركزي على الهمزاااات  :Smile: 

باارك الله فيج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> يزاج الله خيير ع اللي تسوينه ..
> ويجعله ربي فميزان حسناتج يااااااااااااارب ...
> 
> وانشالله بحفظ وعن قريب بسمع ........


ويااااااج الخير غلاااااي
ربي يوفقج في الحفظ 

ونترياااااج  :Smile:

----------


## شوق الفجيرة

*جزاج الله خير اختيه والله يكثر من امثالج 
الاخت ضي عيني 
حاولت اسمع السوره كلها بس حسيت وايد نسيت ايات فأحسن امشي مع خوياتي يوم بيوم ^_^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير (1) 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور(2)
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى من خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور(3) 
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير(4)
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5)
وللذين فكرو بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير(6)
اذا ألقو فيها سمعو لها شهيقا وهي تفور(7)
تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(8)
قالو بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما انزل الله من شيء ان انتم الا في ظلال كبير(9)
قالو لو كنا نسمع او نعقل ما كنا من اصحب السعير(10)
فاعترفو بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير (11)
ان الذين يخشون ربهم لهم مغفرة واجر كبير(12)*

----------


## *أم الريامي*

جزااااااكم الله كل خير يا من تسعون في متابعتنا في حفظ سورتي الملك والرحمن 
وجعله في ميزااان حسناتكم

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير 1
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا والعزيز الغفور 2
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور3
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 4
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 5
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير6
إذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور7 
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتم نذير 8
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين 9
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في اصحاب السعير10
فأعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 11
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير12

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *جزاج الله خير اختيه والله يكثر من امثالج 
> 
> ويااااج الخير غلااااي
> 
> 
> 
> الاخت ضي عيني 
> حاولت اسمع السوره كلها بس حسيت وايد نسيت ايات فأحسن امشي مع خوياتي يوم بيوم ^_^
> 
> ...


في الآيه رقم ( 9 ) انتي كاتبه ما أنزل الله من شي = ما نزل الله من شي >> يعني لازم بدون الالف (( نزل ))


وانتبهي على الهمزااات الغلااا

يزااااااج الله خير ،، ربي يثبت حفظـــــــــــــج  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> جزااااااكم الله كل خير يا من تسعون في متابعتنا في حفظ سورتي الملك والرحمن 
> وجعله في ميزااان حسناتكم
> 
> وياااااج الخير غلاااااي
> 
> 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ...



يزااااج الله خير غلااااااي
تسميعج طيب


ربي يثبت حفظـــــــــــج  :Smile:

----------


## فتاة راك

(*تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير (إن ا)وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ إن أنتم إلا في ظلال كبيروقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير فأعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير*)

دلوعة زوجي..
انا كتبتها إن الذين هي وللذين... حفظتها خلالاص

----------


## جوهرة الدوحه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير
الذي خلق الموت والحياه ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خا سئا وهو حسير
ولقد زينا سماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
و للذين كفرو بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير
اذا القو فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور
تكاد تميزو من الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها الم يأتيكم نذير 
قالو بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما انزل الله من شي ان انتم الا في ظلال كبير
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع او نعقل ما كنا في اصحاب السعير
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير
ان الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفره واجر كبير

صدق الله العظيم

وهذا تسميعي

----------


## كلمه طيبه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين
وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا له شهيقا وهي تفور
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتيكم نذير 
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ماأنزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير 
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كريم
أتمنى يكون تسميعي صح..
انا شاكه في الآية الأخيرة. أجر كريم ..يمكن أجر كبير؟؟؟
اللهم اجعل تجمعنا هذا تجمعا مرحوما ..وأعنا ياذا الجلال والإكرام على حفظ كتابك على الوجهة الذي ترضاه..ووفق اخواتي في ذلك

----------


## الخقاقة

جزااااااكم الله كل خير يا من تسعون في متابعتنا في حفظ سورتي الملك والرحمن 
وجعله في ميزااان حسناتكم

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير *
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور*
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فأرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور* 
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير *
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير*
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير*
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور*
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقى فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير*
قالوا بلى قد جاّءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير*
قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير*
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير*
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير*


صدق الله العظيم

وهذا تسميعي

----------


## حنان العالم

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
اللذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسا وهو حسير 
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 
وللذين كفرو بربهم عذاب جهنم وبإس المصير 
اذا القو فيها سمعو لها شهيقا وهي تفور
تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها الم يأتكم نذير قالو بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل لله من شيئ ان إنتم إلا في ضلال كبير 
قالو لو كنا نعلم أو نعقل ما كنا في اصحاب السعير 
فاعترفو بذنبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير 
ان اللذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لم مغفرة واجر كبير

----------


## yoyobattot

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئٍ قدير
الذي خلقَ الموتَ والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسنُ عملاً وهو العزيزُ الغفور 
الذي خلق سبعَ سمواتٍ طباقاً فارجِع البصر هل ترى من فتور 
ثم إرجِع البصرَ كرَّتين ينقلِبُ إليك البصرُ خاسئاً وهو حسير
ولقد زيَّنا السماءَ الدنيا بمصابيحَ وجعلناها رجُوماً للشياطين واعْتدنا لهم عذابَ السعير
وللذين كفروا بربِّهم عذابُ جِهنَّم وبِئْسَ المصير
إذا الُقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقاً وهي تَفور
تكاد تميزُ من الغيظِ كلما القيَ فيها فوجُُ سألهم خزنتُها ألم يأتِكم نذير
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذيرُُ فكذَّبنا وقلنا ما نزَّل الله ُ من شئٍ إن أنتم إلا في ضلالٍ كبير 
وقالوا لو كنا نسمعُ أو نعقِلُ ما كنا في أصحابِ السعير 
فاعترفوا بذنبِهِم فسحقاً لأصحاب السعير 
إنَّ اللذين يخشَوْن ربَّهم بالغيبِ لهم مغفرة وأجرُُ كبير

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> (*تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير إن الذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ إن أنتم إلا في ظلال كبيروقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير فأعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير*)


ما شاااااء الله عليج ولاغلطه ،، باااااارك الله فيج ،،وربي يثـــــــبتج ع الحفظ  :Smile:

----------


## غاية الضوء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير 

الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا 

وهو العزيز الغفور

الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن 

من تفاوت فارجه البصر هل ترى من فطور

ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 

ولقد زينا السما الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين 

واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 

وللذين كفرو بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 

اذا القو فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من 

الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوجا 

سألهم خزنتها الم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير

فكذبنا وقلنا ماانزل الله من شي ان انتم الا في ضلال كبير

وقالو لو كنا نسمع او نعقل ماكنا في اصحاب السعير 

فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير 

ان الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة واجر كبير

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خا سئا وهو حسير
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
> و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير
> إذا ألقو فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور
> ...


بااارك الله فيج عزيزتي ،، تسميعج طيب ،، لكن أرجو أن تركزي على مواضع الهمزه & واو الجماااعه  >> مثال : كفرو = كفروا

فرجع = فارجع
سماء = السماء
يأتيكم = يأتكم
ما أنزل = مانزل


وبااااارك فيج  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين
> وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا له شهيقا وهي تفور
> ...


باااااارك الله فيج عزيزتي ،، ربي يثبتج على الحفظ  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> جزااااااكم الله كل خير يا من تسعون في متابعتنا في حفظ سورتي الملك والرحمن 
> وجعله في ميزااان حسناتكم
> 
> ويااااااااااكم الخير يااااااااااارب
> 
> 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ...


بااااااااارك الله فيج عزيزتي تسميعــــــــــــــج كله صح ،، بس غلطه بسيطه  :Smile: 

فأرجع = فارجع >> الهمزه تكون وصل مب قطع  :Smile: 

ربي يثبتج على الحفظ

----------


## RMAD

*:":":بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:":":

تبــــــــارك الـــــــذي بيــــــــده المـــــــــــلك وهـــــــو على كل شيء قديـــــــــــــــــــر1
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيــــــــز الغفـــــــــــــور2
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور3
ثم ارجــــــــع البصــــــر كرتيــــــــــن ينقــــــــــلب إليك البصـــــر خاسئا وهو حسيــر4
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير5
وللذيــــــــــــــن كفــــــــــــــروا بربـــــــــــــــهم عـــــــــــذاب جهــــــــنم وبئس المصير6
إذا ألقــــــــــــــــــــوا فيـــــــــــــها سمـعـــــــــــوا لها شهيــــــــــقا وهي تفـــــــــــــــور7
تكـــــاد تميــــــــز من الغيــــظ كلما ألقي فيها فـــوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذيــــــر8
قالــــــوا بلى قد جاءنا نذيـــر فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير9
وقـــالوا لو كنـــــــا نسمــــــــــع أو نعقـــــــــل ماكنا في أصحــــــــــاب السعيـــــــــــر10
فاعترفـــــــــــــوا بذنبهـــــــــــم فسحقـــــــــــــــــــا لأصحــــــــــــــــــاب السعيـــــــــــر11
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيــــب لهم مغفـــــــــــــــرة وأجــــــــــــــــر كبـيـــــــــــــــــر12

:":":صدق الله العظيم:":":*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
> اللذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور
> تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل لله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير 
> ...


تسميعج طيب الغلا ،، ركزي على اغلاااطج هاااي :

شيئ = شيء
اللذي = الذي
خاسا = خاسئا
بإس = بئس
بلا = بلى
اللذين = الذين

وركزي أيضآ على واو الجماااعه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> [COLORdarkred]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* [/COLOR]
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئٍ قدير
> الذي خلقَ الموتَ والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسنُ عملاً وهو العزيزُ الغفور 
> الذي خلق سبعَ سمواتٍ طباقاً ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجِع البصر هل ترى من فطور 
> ثم إرجِع البصرَ كرَّتين ينقلِبُ إليك البصرُ خاسئاً وهو حسير
> ولقد زيَّنا السماءَ الدنيا بمصابيحَ وجعلناها رجُوماً للشياطين واعْتدنا لهم عذابَ السعير
> وللذين كفروا بربِّهم عذابُ جِهنَّم وبِئْسَ المصير
> إذا الُقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقاً وهي تَفور
> تكاد تميزُ من الغيظِ كلما ألقيَ فيها فوجُُ سألهم خزنتُها ألم يأتِكم نذير
> ...


تسميعج طيب الغلااا

نسيتي الآيه " ماترى في خلق الرحمن من نفاوت "

فتور >> فطور

اللذين >> الذين

وانتبهي على الهمزات
باارك الله فيج الغلاااااااااا ،، ربي يثبتج على الحفظ  :Smile:

----------


## عيـ قلبي ـون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير.. الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوهم ايهم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور.. الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت.. فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور .. ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليه البصر خاسئًا وهو حسير .. ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير.. وللذين كفروا عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير.. إذا اللقو فيها سمعوا لها شهيقًا وهي تفور.. تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما سألهم خزنتها الم يأتكم نذير.. قالو بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيئ إن انتم إلا في ضلال كبير .. فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير..إن الذين يخشون ربهم لهم مغفرة واجر كبير ..

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير 
> 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا 
> 
> وهو العزيز الغفور
> 
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن 
> ...


فأرجه = فارجع
أنزل = نزل


بااارك الله فيج على التسميع الطيب ،، ركزي على مواضع الهمزه & واو الجماعه

ربي يثبتج على الحفظ

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *:":":بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:":":
> 
> تبــــــــارك الـــــــذي بيــــــــده المـــــــــــلك وهـــــــو على كل شيء قديـــــــــــــــــــر1
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيــــــــز الغفـــــــــــــور2
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور3
> ثم ارجــــــــع البصــــــر كرتيــــــــــن ينقــــــــــلب إليك البصـــــر خاسئا وهو حسيــر4
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير5
> وللذيــــــــــــــن كفــــــــــــــروا بربـــــــــــــــهم عـــــــــــذاب جهــــــــنم وبئس المصير6
> إذا ألقــــــــــــــــــــوا فيـــــــــــــها سمـعـــــــــــوا لها شهيــــــــــقا وهي تفـــــــــــــــور7
> ...




ما شاااااااااء الله عليج ولاغلطــــــــــــــــــــــــه
يزااج الله خير،، وربي يثبت حفظـــــــــــــــــج  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير.. الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور.. الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت.. فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور .. ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئًا وهو حسير .. ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير.. وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير.. إذا اللقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقًا وهي تفور.. تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوجسألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير.. قالو بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير .. فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير..إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير ..
> 
> صدق الله العظيم



ليبلوهم = ليبلوكم >> انتبهي للصيغه
أيهم = أيكم >> انتبهي للصيغه
إليه = إليك >> انتبهي للصيغه
اللقوا = ألقوا >> لام وحده

انتبهي مواضع الهمزه ،، وفي كلمات بالأحمر نسيتيها ونص آيه بعد تسيتيها بالاحمر


باارك الله فيج
ربي يثبت حفظـــــــــج  :Smile:

----------


## yoyobattot

الأخت الغالية " دلوعة زوجي"
مشكووووووووووووورة على التصحيح

----------


## ± وجدان ±

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير ( 1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور ( 2) 
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فأرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور( 3) ثم أرجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير (4 ) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير (5 )وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير ( 6) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور ( 7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير (8 ) قالوا بلى قد جائنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شيء إن انتم إلا في ضلال كبير ( 9) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير ( 10) فأعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير ( 11)

----------


## *القطريه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير, 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة لبيلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور,
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت,
فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر
خاسئاً وهو حسير , ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوماً للشياطين
وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير,
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهو تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ ,كلما القي فيها
فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير؟ قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شي
إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في اصحاب السعير,فاعترفوا
بذنبهم فسحقاً لأصحاب السعير, إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير.

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير
الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير
و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير 
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير
و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الأخت الغالية " دلوعة زوجي"
> مشكووووووووووووورة على التصحيح


العفوووو غلاااااااي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير ( 1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور ( 2) 
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فأرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور( 3) ثم أرجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير (4 ) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير (5 )وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير ( 6) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور ( 7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير (8 ) قالوا بلى قد جائنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شيء إن انتم إلا في ضلال كبير ( 9) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير ( 10) فأعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 
> إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير ( 11)




ما شاااااء الله عليج ولا غلــــــــــــطه
ربي يثبتج ع الحفظ  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير, 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة لبيلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور,
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت,
> فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر
> خاسئاً وهو حسير , ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوماً للشياطين
> وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير,
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهو تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ ,كلما ألقي فيها
> ...



بااااااارك الله فيج على التسميع الطيب
انتبهي لمواضع الهمزااات ،، ولانستخدم علامة الاستفهااام في الآيات  :Smile: 

ربي يثبت حفظـــــــــــج  :Smile:

----------


## فتاة راك

> ما شاااااء الله عليج ولاغلطه ،، باااااارك الله فيج ،،وربي يثـــــــبتج ع الحفظ


امبلى عندي غلطة..كتبت (إن الذين كفروا)التصويب(وللذين)مب إن
جزاااااااااكم الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييير الصراحة ثبتت الحين في مخي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير
> الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير
> و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
> و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور
> تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير 
> قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير
> ...




ما شاااااااء الله عليــــــــج
ولاغلطه

ربي يثبت حفظج الغلااااا  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> امبلى عندي غلطة..كتبت (إن الذين كفروا)التصويب(وللذين)مب إن
> جزاااااااااكم الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييير الصراحة ثبتت الحين في مخي


اشكرررج عزيزتي على تركيزج ،، لأني ما انتبهت الصراااحه 
ربي يثبتج  :Smile:

----------


## أوتار الحنين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
" تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير* الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور* الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور* ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إلك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير* ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير*وللذين كفروا ربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير* إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور* تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير* قالوا بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير* وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير* فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير* إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير*"
الوجــــــه الثانـــــي:
" وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور* ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير* هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فمشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور*أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور* أم امنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير* ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير* أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبض ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير* أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور* أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور* أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم * قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئده قليلا ماتشكرون* قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون* ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين* قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين*
الوجــــــــه الثالــــــــــث:
" فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون* قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معى أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم* قل هو الرحمن أمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين* قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين"

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## حورية الجنة

تفضلوا تسيمعي و لكن جزيل الشكر و السموحة على التأخير :  


أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير 1 الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور 2 الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 3 ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير 4 و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 5 و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير 6 إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور 7 تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير 8 قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير 9 و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير 10 فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 11 إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير 11

----------


## $ شمة $

يزاااااااكم ربي خيير ع اللي تسوونه ....

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير( 1 ) الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور ( 2 ) الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى فطور ( 3 ) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ( 4 ) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ( 5 ) و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير ( 6 ) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور ( 7 ) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ( 8 ) قالوا بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير ( 9 ) و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير ( 10 ) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير ( 11 ) إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير ( 12 ) ..


و أثابنا الله وإياكم على فعل الخير ..
وجمعنا في الفردوس الأعلى ياارب العالمين ...

----------


## ضي عيني

_مـــسائكن ورد  

حـــبيت أبلغكن بإذن الله بيكون تسميعي لسورة الملك 

بواسطــه التيلفون لـدلوعه زوجي_

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> " تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير* الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور* الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور* ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير* ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير*وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير* إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور* تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير* قالوا بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير* وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير* فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير* إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير*"
> الوجــــــه الثانـــــي:
> " وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور* ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير* هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور*أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور* أم امنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير* ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير* أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبض ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير* أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور* أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور* أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم * قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئده قليلا ماتشكرون* قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون* ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين* قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين*
> الوجــــــــه الثالــــــــــث:
> " فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون* قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معى أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم* قل هو الرحمن أمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين* قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين"
> 
> صدق الله العظيم




ما شااااء الله عليج ولا غلطـــــــــــه
ربي يثبــــــــــــت حفظـــــــــــــــــــــــــج  :Smile:

----------


## عيناوي

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
تبارك الذى بيده الملك وهوعلى كل شيءقدير(1) 
الذى خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا"وهوالعزيزالغفور(2) 
الذى خلق سبع سماوات" طباقا" مُا ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فأرجع البصرهل ترى من فطور(3)
ثمُ ارجع البصركرتين ينقلبْ اليك البصر خاسئا"وهو حسير(4) ولقدزينا السمآء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعناهاروجوما"للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5)
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير(6)
اذآالقوافيهاسمعوالها شهيقا"وهي تفور(7)
تكاد تميزمن الغيظ كلمآالقي فيها فوجُ سألهم خزنتهآالم يأتكم نذير(8)
قالوابلى قد جآءنا نذير"فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء"ان أنتم الا في ضلال كبير(9)
وقالوا لوكنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير(10)
فأعترفوابذنبهم فسحقا"لأصحاب السعير(11)
ان الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مُغفرة" وأجرا"كبير(12)
صدق الله العظيم 
اشكركم يلي تسونه ان شاءالله الله يزرقكم يلي في بالكم ويبعدكم من كل شر الدنيا والاخره 
وان شاءالله نجمع في الفردوس الأعلى ياارب العالمين ...

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

:Sob7an: 


> تفضلوا تسيمعي و لكن جزيل الشكر و السموحة على التأخير :  
> 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير 1 الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور 2 الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 3 ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير 4 و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 5 و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير 6 إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور 7 تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير 8 قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير 9 و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير 10 فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 11 إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير 11




ما شااااء الله على تسمعيج الطيـــــــــب
ولاغلطــــــــــــــــه ،، ربي يثبتــــــــــــــج على الحفظ  :Smile: 

باااااارك الله فيـــــــــــــــج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

[QUOTE=$ شمة $;7140679]يزاااااااكم ربي خيير ع اللي تسوونه ....

وياااااج الخير غلااااااااي

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير( 1 ) الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور ( 2 ) الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ( 3 ) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ( 4 ) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ( 5 ) و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير ( 6 ) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور ( 7 ) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ( 8 ) قالوا بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير ( 9 ) و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير ( 10 ) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير ( 11 ) إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير ( 12 ) ..



ما شاااااااء الله عليج
تسمعيج طيــــــــــــب ،، بس نسيتي كلمه وحده  :Smile: 

ربي يثبت حفظـــــــــــج .. 


و أثابنا الله وإياكم على فعل الخير ..
وجمعنا في الفردوس الأعلى ياارب العالمين ...[

آمييييين ياااارب/QUOTE]

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> _مـــسائكن ورد  
> 
> حـــبيت أبلغكن بإذن الله بيكون تسميعي لسورة الملك 
> 
> بواسطــه التيلفون لـدلوعه زوجي_


مسااااااااج جوووري
على خير فديــــــــــــــــــــتج ،، اتريااااااااج حبيبتي ..

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
> تبارك الذى بيده الملك وهوعلى كل شيءقدير(1) 
> الذى خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا"وهوالعزيزالغفور(2) 
> الذى خلق سبع سماوات" طباقا" مُا ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصرهل ترى من فطور(3)
> ثمُ ارجع البصركرتين ينقلبْ إليك البصر خاسئا"وهو حسير(4) ولقدزينا السمآء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعناها روجوما"للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5)
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير(6)
> إذآ ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا"وهي تفور(7)
> تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلمآ أألقي فيها فوجُ سألهم خزنتهآ ألم يأتكم نذير(8)
> ...



تسميــــــــــعج طيب بس ركزي على مواضع همزاااات القطع والوصل

روجومآ = رجومآ
وربي يثبــــــــــــت حفظج ،،  :Smile:  ،،

----------


## الأمــ كبيرــل

~ السلآلآم عليكم ورحمه الله وبركآآته ]].. 
[[ تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير (1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور (2) الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور (3) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب عليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير (4) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما لشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير (5) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير (6) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور (7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقوا فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير (8) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير (9) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير (10) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير (11) إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير (12) .... 
~ حسبك ]].
~ مشكووره دلوعه وربي مشكوره  :Smile:  يزآآج الله خير ]].

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ~ السلآلآم عليكم ورحمه الله وبركآآته ]].. 
> [[ تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير (1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور (2) الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور (3) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير (4) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير (5) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير (6) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور (7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقوا فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير (8) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير (9) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير (10) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير (11) إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير (12) .... 
> ~ حسبك ]].
> ~ مشكووره دلوعه وربي مشكوره  يزآآج الله خير ]].



باااااارك الله فيج حبيبتي
تسميعج طيب ،، بس نسيتي كم حرف حطيتلج بالاحمــــــــر



ربي يثبت حفظـــــــــــج  :Smile:

----------


## $ أم سعيد $

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تبارك الذي بيدهِ الملك وهو على كلِ شىءٍ قدير *
الذي خلق الموتَ والحياةَ لِيبلوكم أيّكُم أحسنُ عملا وهو العزيزُ الغفور * 
الذي خلق سبع سمواتٍ طِباقا ما ترى في خلقِ الرحمن من تفاوت
فأرجع البَصَرَ هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتينِ ينقلب إليك البصرُ خاسئاً وهو حسير*
ولقد زينا السمآء الدُنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوماً للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير * 
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذابُ جهنم وبئس المصير * 
إذا أُلقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقاً وهي تفور تكاد تميزُ من الغيظ * 
كلما أُلقى فيها فوج سألهم خزنتُها ألم يأتِكم نذير
قالوا بلا قد جائنا نذيرٌ فكذبنا وقلنا ما أنزل الله من شيءٍ إن أنتم إلا في ضلالٍ كبير * 
وقالوا لو كنا نسمعُ أو نعقلُ ما كنا في أصحاب السعير * 
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقاً لأصحابِ السعير * 
والذين يخشونَ ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرةٌ وأجرٌ كبير *

صــدق الله العظــيم [/SIZE]

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> تبارك الذي بيدهِ الملك وهو على كلِ شىءٍ قدير *
> الذي خلق الموتَ والحياةَ لِيبلوكم أيّكُم أحسنُ عملا وهو العزيزُ الغفور * 
> الذي خلق سبع سمواتٍ طِباقا ما ترى في خلقِ الرحمن من تفاوت
> فأرجع البَصَرَ هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتينِ ينقلب إليك البصرُ خاسئاً وهو حسير*
> ولقد زينا السمآء الدُنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوماً للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير * 
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذابُ جهنم وبئس المصير * 
> ...



بااااارك الله فيج غلااااي على التسميع الطيب
ماأنزل = ما نزل
وركزي على موضه همز القطع والالف المقصوره

----------


## بالونة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير (1)
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور(2)
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور(3)
ثم أرجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير(4)
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5)
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير(6)
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور(7)
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(8)
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير(9)
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير (10)
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير(11)
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير(12)

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## عويد الياس

هذا تسميعي .. واسفة على التأخير ... 



تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 
إذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ 
كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير 
قالوا بلى قد جائنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير 
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير 
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير (1)
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور(2)
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور(3)
> ثم أرجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير(4)
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5)
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير(6)
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور(7)
> ...





ما شااااااء الله عليج ،،
تسميعــــــــتج طيب ولااااااااغلطـــــــــه ،،

ربي يثبت حفــــــــــظج  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> هذا تسميعي .. واسفة على التأخير ... 
> 
> 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 
> ...





ما شااااء الله عليج ،، تسمـــــــــيعج طيب
ربي يثبت حفظج الغلاااا  :Smile:

----------


## الفارسة

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*

*خواتي الحبيبات .. بحمد الله و منته أتمم حفظ الجزء المقرر من سورة الملكـ ..*

*و أشكر اختي دلوعة زوجي على المجهود اللي تبذله و عسى يكون في ميزان حسناتها فديتها ^^ ،،*

*بسم الله نبدأ:*

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..*

*تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شئ قدير ** الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملاً و هو العزيز الغفور ** الذي خلق سبع سماواتٍ طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ** ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئاً و هو حسير ** و لقد زيننا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوماً للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ** و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير ** إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقاً و هي تفور ** تكاد تميز من الغيط كلما ألقي فيها فوجٌ سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ** قالوا بلى قد جائنا نذيرٌ فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزّل الله من شئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير ** و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير ** فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقاً لأصحاب السعير ** إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير ***


*اللهم ارحمنا بالقرآن و اجعله لنا إماماً و نوراً و هدىً و رحمة ..*

*و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ^^ ،،*

----------


## 8نوف8

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير 1
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 2
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمان من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 3
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 4
ولقد زينا سماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 5
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 6
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور 7
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير 8
قالوا بلى قد جائنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما أنزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير 9
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا من أصحاب السعير 10
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 11
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير 12

----------


## $ شمة $

[quote=دلوعة زوجي;7142269]


> يزاااااااكم ربي خيير ع اللي تسوونه ....
> 
> وياااااج الخير غلااااااااي
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير( 1 ) الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور ( 2 ) الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ( 3 ) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ( 4 ) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ( 5 ) و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير ( 6 ) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور ( 7 ) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ( 8 ) قالوا بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير ( 9 ) و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير ( 10 ) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير ( 11 ) إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير ( 12 ) ..
> 
> ...


 

مشكورة على تصحيح الآية .. ما أعرف شو أقول لج .. بس والله ما قصرتي .. تسلمين حبيبتي ..
وربي يسعدج ف الدنيا و الآخرة ..

----------


## 7awaa

جزااااااكم الله كل خير يا من تسعون في متابعتنا في حفظ سورتي الملك والرحمن
وجعله في ميزااان حسناتكم جميعا انشاء الله

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شي قدير *
الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور*
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور*
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير* 
و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و اعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير*
و اللذين كفروا بربهم عذا ب جهنم وبئس المصير* 
اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور*
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها الم ياتكم نذير *
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شي إن انتم إلا في ظلال كبير*
و قالوا لو كنا نسمع او نعقل ما كنا في اصحاب السعير*
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير*" إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و اجر كبير*

----------


## فتاة راك

> _مـــسائكن ورد  
> 
> حـــبيت أبلغكن بإذن الله بيكون تسميعي لسورة الملك 
> 
> بواسطــه التيلفون لـدلوعه زوجي_


ربي يثبتتتتتج

----------


## ضي عيني

> ربي يثبتتتتتج


يــــــــزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## الخيزران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير ( 1 ) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور ( 2 ) الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق السماوات والأرض من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ( 3 ) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ( 4 ) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ( 5 ) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير ( 6 ) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور ( 7 ) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ( 8 ) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين ( 9 ) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير ( 10 ) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير ( 11 ) إن الذين يخشون ربهم لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير ( 12 ) "

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
> 
> *خواتي الحبيبات .. بحمد الله و منته أتمم حفظ الجزء المقرر من سورة الملكـ ..*
> 
> *و أشكر اختي دلوعة زوجي على المجهود اللي تبذله و عسى يكون في ميزان حسناتها فديتها ^^ ،،*
> 
> *بسم الله نبدأ:*
> 
> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..*
> ...


تسلميييييين حبيبتي ع الدعوووه


تسميعج طيـــــــــــــــب مااا شاااء الله
ربي يثبت حفظــــــــــــج ويرزقج الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير 1
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 2
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمان من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 3
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 4
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 5
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 6
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور 7
> تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير 8
> قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما أنزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير 9
> ...



الرحمان = الرحمن >> بدون ألف ،، تنطق ولاتكتب
سماء = السماء >> يجب ان تكوت بألـ التعريف
جائنا = جاءنا >> همزه ع السطر



باارك الله فيج على تسميعج الطيب عزيزتي
ربي يثبت حفظــــــــج  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

[QUOTE=$ شمة $;7148881]


> مشكورة على تصحيح الآية .. ما أعرف شو أقول لج .. بس والله ما قصرتي .. تسلمين حبيبتي ..
> وربي يسعدج ف الدنيا و الآخرة ..


فديت رووحج اناا
ربي يسلمج من ،، وتسلمين على الدعووووه الطيبه  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> جزااااااكم الله كل خير يا من تسعون في متابعتنا في حفظ سورتي الملك والرحمن
> وجعله في ميزااان حسناتكم جميعا انشاء الله
> 
> وياااااااكن الخير ياااااااااارب
> تسلمين ع الدعوه الطيبه
> 
>  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> "تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شي قدير *
> الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور*
> ...


واللذين = وللذين >> بدون الالف
شي = شيء >> همزه على السطر
ووانتبهــي لمواضع همزاات القطع

بااارك الله فيج على تسميعج الطيب
ربي يثبت حفظـــــــــج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير ( 1 ) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور ( 2 ) الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق السماوات والأرض من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ( 3 ) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ( 4 ) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ( 5 ) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير ( 6 ) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور ( 7 ) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ( 8 ) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين ( 9 ) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير ( 10 ) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير ( 11 ) إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيبلهم مغفرة وأجر كبير ( 12 ) "




تسميعج طيب ،، بس نسيتي كلمه في الآيه الاخيره

ربي يثبت حفظــــــــــج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## جوهرة الدوحه

السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعادة تسميعي 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 
إذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ 
كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير 
قالوا بلى قد جائنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير 
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير 
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير


وهذا تسميعي الثاني .... والسموحه

----------


## $ أم سعيد $

> بااااارك الله فيج غلااااي على التسميع الطيب
> ماأنزل = ما نزل
> وركزي على موضه همز القطع والالف المقصوره



ان شاء الله حبيبتي 

ومشكوووره الغاليه على المجهوود الطيب والله يجعله في ميزان حسناااتج يااارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اعادة تسميعي 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 
> ...


تسميعــــــــــج طيب عزيزتي
ربي يثبتج على الحفظ  :Smile: 

بس غلطه بسيييييطه جائنا = تكتب جاءنا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ان شاء الله حبيبتي 
> 
> ومشكوووره الغاليه على المجهوود الطيب والله يجعله في ميزان حسناااتج يااارب


العفووو غلااااااايه
امييييين ياااااااارب  :Smile:

----------


## 7awaa

مشكووووووووووووووووووووره الغالية على متابعتنا 
و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 
اللهم آمين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مشكووووووووووووووووووووره الغالية على متابعتنا 
> و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 
> اللهم آمين


العفووووو غلااااااايه
آميييييين يااااااااااااارب

----------


## حلو الأمل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سمحوووووووووا لي على التأخير كنت في بيت أهلي وما في نت حاولت أدش من خلال التيلفون وأكتب ما حفظت بس ما قدرت أسجل دخول من خلال النت على التيلفون..

واليوم أنا رجعت وباكتب ما حفظت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير (1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور (2) الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور (3) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير (4) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين فأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير (6) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(7) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ظلال كبير(8) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير (9)فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير (10)

هذا ما يحضرني من حفظ
سأوافي حفظي هذا مع الجزء القادم إن شاء الله

والسموحة

----------


## بنت يوAإي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا بنت يوAإي كتبت مشاركتي بالغلط باسم حلو الأمل اللي هو حساب أخت زوجي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> سمحوووووووووا لي على التأخير كنت في بيت أهلي وما في نت حاولت أدش من خلال التيلفون وأكتب ما حفظت بس ما قدرت أسجل دخول من خلال النت على التيلفون..
> 
> واليوم أنا رجعت وباكتب ما حفظت
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير (1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور (2) الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور (3) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير (4) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين فأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير (6) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(7) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ظلال كبير(8) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير (9)فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير (10) إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير (11)
> 
> ...


مسمووحه الغلاااا  :Smile: 



تسميعج طيب عزيزتي
بس نسيتي آخر آيه  :Smile: 

ربي يثبت حفظــــــج ..

----------


## khalejeya

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السموحة على التاخير في التسميع 

كانت معي ظروف خاصة هاليومين و نسيت الامر

واليوم راح ابدأ تسميع

طبعا السورة كنت حافظتها من يوم كنت صغيرة

بس الحين نسيت بعض الايات و راح ارجع اراجعها من جديد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير (1)
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور (2)
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور (3)
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير (4) 
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين فأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5)
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير (6)
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(7) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ظلال كبير(8)
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير (9)
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير (10)
ان الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة واجر كبير(11)



هذا ما هو موجود في القلب 
سأكمل حفظي مع باقي الايات 

والسموحة

----------


## بنت يوAإي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووره الغالية على متابعتنا 
و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 
اللهم آمين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السموحة على التاخير في التسميع 
> 
> كانت معي ظروف خاصة هاليومين و نسيت الامر
> 
> واليوم راح ابدأ تسميع
> 
> طبعا السورة كنت حافظتها من يوم كنت صغيرة
> ...


مسمووووووحه بالحل
وتســــــميعج طيب  :Smile: 




ربي يثبت حفظج عزيزتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مشكووووووووووووووووووووره الغالية على متابعتنا 
> و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 
> اللهم آمين


العفووعزيزتي ..
آمييييييييين يااااااارب

----------


## خويتي بتعرس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السموحه عالتأخيـر .. 

يارب نتمم حفظ القرآن و نعمل بما فيه خالصا لوجهه الكريم عاجلا غير آجل  :12 (63): 



.
.

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيـده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير 

الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور

الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت 

فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور

ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير

و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين 

و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير

و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير

إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور

تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير

قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير

و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير

فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير

إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير 
.
.

ربي يثبتنا على طاعته و يجعل ألسنتنا عامرة بذكره و قلوبنا بخشيته و أعمالنا بطاعته إنه لما يشاء قدير و حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

.
.


يزاج ربي الفردوس الأعلى حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## أسرة الاحزان

انا نسيت انه فيه تسميع .. اتمنى انج تعذريني 


ومشكوره الغاليه وماقصرتي 

وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتح 

الحين راح أبدا 

والسموحه منج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير . الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور. الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور. ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير. ولقد زينا سماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما لشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير.

وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير. كلما القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور. تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها الم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى لقد جائنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير. وقالوا لوكنا نسمع او نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السيعر. فعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير. إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفره وأجر كبير. 

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الشتلية

* أسفه و السموحه أني تأخيرة في التسميع الأيه أعذروني .. 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير 1 الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا والعزيز الغفور 2 الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 3 ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 4 ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 5 و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 6 إذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور 7 تكاد تميزمن الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتم نذير 8 قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين 9 و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في اصحاب السعير 10 فأعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 11 إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير 12

و السموحه مره ثانيه دلوعه ..*

----------


## عالية الغالية

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير(1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور (2)

الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور(3) ثم ارجع البصيركرتين ينقلب إليك البصرخاسئاً وهوحسير (4)
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذا ب السعير(5) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذا ب جهنم وبئس المصير(6) اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور(7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(8) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شيء إن 
أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير(9) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير(10) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير (11) إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير (12)



السموحة على تأخير التسميع لاىني ما تذكرت الا البرحة وكنت برع البيت 

والله يتمم لنا حفظ كتابه والعمل بما جاء فيه  :Sha2:

----------


## jameela200

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير


الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور

الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفوات فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور

ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب البصر خاسيئا وهو حسير

ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين 
وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير

وللذين كفروا عذاب جهنم وبإس المصير

إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور

تكاد تميز من الغيض

كلما ألقي فيها فوج سئلهم خزنتها ألم يأنيكم نذير

قالوا بلى قد جائنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شي

إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير

فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير

إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السموحه عالتأخيـر .. 
> 
> يارب نتمم حفظ القرآن و نعمل بما فيه خالصا لوجهه الكريم عاجلا غير آجل 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ...


وعليكم السلااااام ورحمة الله وبركااااااته
مسمووحه الغلااا




ما شاااء الله عليج ،، تسميعج طيب  :Smile: 
ولاغلطه // ربي يثبت حفظــــــــج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا نسيت انه فيه تسميع .. اتمنى انج تعذريني 
> 
> 
> ومشكوره الغاليه وماقصرتي 
> العفووو غلااااااي
> 
> وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتح 
> آمين يااااااااارب
> 
> ...


باارك الله فيج //

ركزي على مواضع همزات القطع ،،
فرجع = فارجع
سماء = السماء
لشياطين = للشياطين
لقد >> بدون اللام
ما أنتم إلابشر مثلنا >> مب موجوده هالآيه >> تكملتهااا بتكون : مانزل الله من شي


ياليت لو تثبتين أكثر عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> * أسفه و السموحه أني تأخيرة في التسميع الأيه أعذروني .. 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير 1 الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 2 الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 3 ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 4 ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 5 و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 6 إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور 7 تكاد تميزمن الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير 8 قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير9 و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير 10 فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 11 إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير 12
> 
> و السموحه مره ثانيه دلوعه ..*


مسموووحه الغلا //
تسميعج طيب ،، بس ركزي على مواضع همزة القطع ،، وفي كلمااات بالأحمر نسيتي تكتبينهن

ظلال مبين =يجب أن تكون = ظلال كبير

ربي يثبت حفظج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير
> 
> 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
> 
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> 
> ...


سموات = سماوات
تفوات = تفاوت
خاسيئا = خاسئا >> بدون الياء
يأتيكم = يأتكم >> بدون الياء
جائنا = جاءنا >> همزه على السطر
نسيتي الآيه رقم (( 10 ))


باارك الله فيج ،، ربي يثبت حفظج عزيزتي ,,

----------


## ام حمده

اسمحولي على التأخير 

بس الحمدالله لحقت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبرك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 1

الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 2

الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 3

ثم ارجع البصره كرتين ينقسم اليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 4

ولقد زين السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلنها رجوما للشياطين واعددنا لهم عذاب السعير5

وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنما ووبئس المصير 6

اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور7

تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما القوا فيها فوج سألوهم خزانتها الم ياتيكم نذير8

قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما انزل الله من شيء ان انتم الا في ظلال كبير 9

وقالوا لو كنا نسمعوا او نعقلوا ما كنا في اصحاب السعير10

فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير11

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> اسمحولي على التأخير 
> مسمووووحه الغلااا
> 
> 
> بس الحمدالله لحقت
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبرك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 1
> ...


انتبهي لمواضع همزة القطع
ينقلبوا = ينقلب >> من دون واو الجماعه
جهنما = جهنم >> من دون الالف
القي = ألقوا > بواو الجماعه
سألوهم = سألهم >> من دون الواو
خزانتها = خزنتها >> من دون الالف
يأتيكم = يأتكم >> من دون الياء
ما أنزل = مانزل >> من دون الالف
نسمعوا أونعقلوا >> من دون واو الجماعه << نسمع أو نعقل 



بارك الله فيج
ياليت لو تثبتين حفظج اكثر عزيزتي ،، عشااان تسمعين بدون اغلاط  :Smile:

----------


## So_Sweet

*

سااااااامحوني عالتأخيير خواتي .............. ومرحبا دلوعة زوجي 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت 
فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 
ثم أرجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور 
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير 
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير 
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير 
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسخطا لأصحاب السعير 
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير 

صدق الله العظيم *

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ( تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير(1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور (2)
> 
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور(3) ثم ارجع البصير كرتين ينقلب إليك البصرخاسئاً وهوحسير (4)
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذا ب السعير(5) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذا ب جهنم وبئس المصير(6) اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور(7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(8) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شيء إن 
> ...


البصير = البصر >> بدون ياااء



ربي يثبتج ع الحفظ عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *
> 
> سااااااامحوني عالتأخيير خواتي .............. ومرحبا دلوعة زوجي 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 
> ...


فسخطآ = فسحقآ



تسميعج طيب عزيزتي ،، ولا غلطه الا غلطه بسيطه ،،
ربي يثبـــــــــت حفظـــــــــــج  :Smile:

----------


## ريـــــــم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

سامحوني .. أدري إني إتأخرت ولكن تأخيري كان لأسباب طارئة خارجة عن إرادتي ...

**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير ** 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملاً وهو العزيز الغفور ** 
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقاً ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ** 
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئاً وهو حسير ** 
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوماً للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ** 
واللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير ** 
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقاً وهي تفور ** 
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ** 
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير ** 
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير ** 
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقآ لأصحاب السعير ** 
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير **  ( صدق الله العظيم )


الله يجمعنا وإياكم في جنات الفردوس .. اللهم آمين ،،

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> سامحوني .. أدري إني إتأخرت ولكن تأخيري كان لأسباب طارئة خارجة عن إرادتي ...
> 
> **بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير ** 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملاً وهو العزيز الغفور ** 
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقاً ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ** 
> ...


واللذين = وللذين << بدون ألف

شيئ = شيء << همزه على السطر
بااااااارك الله فيج على تسميعــــــــج الطيب
وربي يثبت حفظـــــــج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## **_**

--بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم--

تبارك الذي بيدة الملك وهو على كل شي قدير (1)
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عمالا وهو العزيز الغفور(2)
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترا في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فرجع البصر هل ترا من فطور(3)
ثم أرجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئً وهو حسير (4)
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير (5)
وللذين كفرو بربهم لهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير(6)
إذا ألقو فيها سمعو لها شهيقا وهي تفور(7)
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(8)
قالو بلا قد جائنا نذيرٌ فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير(9)
وقالو لو نسمع أول نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير(10)
فأعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقاً لأصحاب السعير(11)
إن الذين يخشون ربهم لهم مغفرةٌ وأجر كبير(12)

----------


## الأمــ كبيرــل

*~ ربي يوفقج يا الرميثيه , وربي يوفقج دلوعه , بنآآت حبيبآتي لا تقولون صدق الله العظيم ترآآها بدعه ]].*
*~ دلوعتي نبهييهم  ]].*

*~ وهذا رابطه موضوع طي السنين جزآآها الله خيرا  ]].* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=226944

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> --بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم--
> 
> تبارك الذي بيدة الملك وهو على كل شي قدير (1)
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عمالا وهو العزيز الغفور(2)
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ماترىفي خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور(3)
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير (4)
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير (5)
> وللذين كفروا بربهم لهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير(6)
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور(7)
> ...


عمالآ = عملآ >> بدون الف
ماترا = ماترى >> ألف مقصورى
فرجع = فارجع >> يجب وضع الالف
خاسئً = خاسئاً >> الالف
انتبهي لواو الجماعه
بلا = بلى >> يجب ان تكون مقصوره
شي = شيء >> همزه على السطر
انتبهي للكلماااات التي باللون الاحمر لأنكِ نسيتيهاا


بااارك الله فيج عزيزتي
ربي يثبت حفظج  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

وييييييييييين البااااااااجيااااااااات
ماسمعــــــــــــتن !!!!

،، باجر موعد تسميــــــــــعنا للجزء الثاااااااني ،،

شجون 99>> مسويه ليزك لعيونها
غزاله مجروحه >> توفت يدتهااا واتريا تسمعيج للجزئين بااجر ان شااااء الله

والباااااجيااااااااات 

وحدهcooool ؛ أحب طفولته ؛ وردة الحكم ؛ نستله ؛ مرموم ؛ مصيفه ؛ salamaaaaa ؛tmyz ؛ السيدة الأولى ؛ أم الدواهي ؛ بنت الفلاني ؛ عزي قرآني ؛ اكسسواراتي ؛ رفيف الحلوة ؛ loona ؛ غروري ضروري ؛ وديان 2000

----------


## غروري ضروري

بسم الله الرحم الرحيم
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير(1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور(2) الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور(3) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير(4) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير(6) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور(7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(8) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن انتم إلا في ضلال كبير(9) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير(10) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير(11) إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير(12) وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور(13)

----------


## *أم الريامي*

تسميع الجزء الثاني من سورة الملك 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور 
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور 
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلكم فكيف كان نكير
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شئ بصير 
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور 
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور


وكل الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر لدلوعة زوجي على حرصهاعلى المتابعة المستمرة 
وجزاااااكي الله كل ماتتمنينه في الدنيا والآخرة 
والله إنـــــــــــــــــــــي أحبك في الله 
ويعطيج العافية 
أختك في الله أم الريامي

----------


## غروري ضروري

الجزء الثاني...

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وأسروا قولكم أو إجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور(13) ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير(14) هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور(15) أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور(16) أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير(17) ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير(18) أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير(19) أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور(20) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور(21)

----------


## ريـــــــم

تسميع الجزء الثاني بإذن الله ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

(( وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ** 

ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ** 

هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ** 

ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ** 

أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصباً فستعلمون كيف نذير ** 

ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير **

أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير ** 

أمن هذا الذي هو جند بكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ** 

أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور ))


ربي يجمعنا وإياكم في جنات الفردوس .. آمين .. وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## $ شمة $

انشالله هذا تسميع الجزء الثاني ...

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ... 

" و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ( 13 ) ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير ( 14 ) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور ( 15 ) ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ( 16 ) أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ( 17 ) و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير ( 18 ) أولم يروا إلا الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير ( 19 ) أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ( 20 ) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور ( 21 ) "

وهذا تسمعي الثاني انشالله يكون بــدون أخطاء ....
ويــــزاكم ربي الفردوس الأعلــى ....

----------


## الفارسة

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،* 
*تسميعـــي للجزء الثاني من سورة "الملك" ،،* 
*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..* 
*و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ** ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير ** هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور ** أءمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ** أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصباً فستعلمون كيف نذير ** و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير ** أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شئ بصير ** أمّن هذا الذي هو جندٌ لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ** أمّن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور ***
*-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*
*اللهمـ ارحـمنا بالقرآن و اجعله لنا إماماً و نوراً و هدىً و رحمــــة ..*
*و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ^^ ،،*

----------


## غاية الضوء

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وأســروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 

هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشــوا في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وإليه النشور ءأمنتم من 

في السمــاء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا 

فستعلمون كيف نذير ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات 

ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمان إنه بكل شي بصير أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن

إن الكافرون إلا في غرور إمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجــوا في عتو ونفور 

====

ويزاكن الله كل خير ..

----------


## الخقاقة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا تسميعي لسورة الملك الجزء الثاني
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
وأسروا قولكم أو أجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور*
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير*
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور*
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور*
أم ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير*
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير*
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقكم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شىء بصير*
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور*
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقة بل لجو في عتو ونفور*
صدق الله العظيم
ربي يجمعنا وإياكم في جنات الفردوس .. آمين .. وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## الخيزران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

" وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ( 13 ) ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ( 14 ) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ( 15 ) ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ( 16 ) أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ( 17 ) ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير ( 18 ) أولم يروا إلى الطير صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير ( 19 ) أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ( 20 ) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور ( 21 ) "

----------


## عيـ قلبي ـون

الجزء الثاني

من 13==> 21

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

" وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدر..ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير..هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور..ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور.. أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبًا فستعلمون كيف نذير.. لقد كذب الذين من قبلكم فكيف كان نكير.. أول يروا إلي الطير فوقهم صافات يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي عليم .. امن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور.. أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتوً ونفور .."

صدق الله العظيم..

للأمانة اطالعت القرآن لاني نسيت عند" أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم....."

----------


## حنان العالم

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 

وأسروا قولكم او اجهروا به انه عليم بذات الصدور 
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو للطيف الخبير 
هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشو في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه واليه النشور
ءامنتم من في السماء ان يخسف بكم الارض فاذا هي تمور 
أم امنتم من في السما ان يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلكم فكيف كان نكير 
اولم يروا الى الطير فوقهم صافات يقبضن ما يمسكهن الا الرحمن انه بكل شيئ بصير 
أمن هذا اللذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن ان الكافرون الا في غرور 
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم ان امسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو ونفور

----------


## yoyobattot

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
وأسِــروا قَولَكم أو اجْهروا به إنهُ عليم بذاتِ الصُّدور
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشــوا في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وإليه النشور
ءأمنتم من في السمــاء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمنإن الكافرون إلا في غرور 
أمََّن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجــوا في عتو ونفور

----------


## جوهرة الدوحه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تسميعي

13ـ وأسِــروا قَولَكم أو اجْهروا به إنهُ عليم بذاتِ الصُّدور
14 ـ ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
15ـ هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشــوا في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وإليه النشور
16ـ ءأمنتم من في السمــاء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
17ـ أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 
18ـ ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 
19ـ أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير
20ـ أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن أن الكافرون إلا في غرور 
21ـ أمََّن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجــوا في عتو ونفور

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أم الدواهي

أول شي احب اعتذر عالتأخير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير* الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور*
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فأرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور* ثم أرجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير* ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير* 
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم يصلونها وبئس المصير*
كلما ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور* تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير*
قالو بلى قد قاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ظلال كبير* قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا من أصحاب السعير* 
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأحصاب السعير* إن الذين يخشون الله بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير*

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهرو به إنه عليم بذات الصدور* ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير*
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فأمشو في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وإليه النشور*
أءمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور* أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير*
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير* أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات يقبضن وما يمسكنهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير* أمن هذا اللذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور* أمن هذا اللذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور*
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أم من يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم*
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون* 
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون
* يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين* قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين*

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## RMAD

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 13
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 14
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور 15
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور 16
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 17
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 18
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير 19
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور 20
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور 21

----------


## ونااااسه

أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به انه عليم بذات الصدور * 
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير* 
هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه واليه النشور* 
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور*
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير*
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير* 
أولم يروا إلي الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير * 
أمّن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور* 
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجّوا في عتو ونفور* 
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمّن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم * 
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون* 
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون*
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين*
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين *

----------


## 7awaa

الله يعطيكم العافية خواتي 

و هذا تسميعي للجزء الثاني من سورة *الملك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
" و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور* 
ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير*
هو الذي خلق لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور*
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور*
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير*
و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير*
أو لم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير*
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور*
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور*"

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور
أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه با لجوا في عتو و نفور

----------


## khalejeya

يزاج الله خير اختي

هنا تسميع الجزء الثاني

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهرو به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فأمشو في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وإليه النشور
أءمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات يقبضن وما يمسكنهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير
أمن هذا اللذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
أمن هذا اللذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أم من يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون
يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين

----------


## khalejeya

يزاج الله خير اختي

هنا تسميع الجزء الثاني

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهرو به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فأمشو في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وإليه النشور
أءمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات يقبضن وما يمسكنهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير
أمن هذا اللذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
أمن هذا اللذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أم من يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون
يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحم الرحيم
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير(1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور(2) الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور(3) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير(4) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير(6) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور(7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(8) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير(9) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير(10) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير(11) إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير(12) وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور(13)



ركزي على موضع همزة القطع ،،
وآخر آيه تتبع الجزء الثاني


باااااااارك الله فيج الغلا
ربي يثبت حفظـــــــــج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تسميع الجزء الثاني من سورة الملك 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور 
> ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور 
> أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 
> ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير
> ...

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الجزء الثاني...
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وأسروا قولكم أو إجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور(13) ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير(14) هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور(15) أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور(16) أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير(17) ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير(18) أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير(19) أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور(20) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور(21)



ولاغـــــلطه ما شااء الله عليـــــــج 
ربي يثبت حفظــــــــج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تسميع الجزء الثاني بإذن الله ..
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> (( وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ** 
> 
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ** 
> 
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ** 
> ...


بكــم = لـــكم << يجب ان تكون لام

----------


## غروري ضروري

> ولاغـــــلطه ما شااء الله عليـــــــج 
> ربي يثبت حفظــــــــج عزيزتي


تسلمييييين لنا يالغلا

وربي يجزيج فردوووسه الأعلى على متابعتج ومجهودج...

ويعطيج ألف عافية

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انشالله هذا تسميع الجزء الثاني ...
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ... 
> 
> " و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ( 13 ) ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير ( 14 ) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور ( 15 ) ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ( 16 ) أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ( 17 ) و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير ( 18 ) أولم يروا إلا الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير ( 19 ) أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ( 20 ) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور ( 21 ) "
> 
> وهذا تسمعي الثاني انشالله يكون بــدون أخطاء ....
> ويــــزاكم ربي الفردوس الأعلــى ....




ما شااء الله على تسميعج ولاغلطه
ربي يثبت حفظــــــــــج  :Smile:

----------


## كلمه طيبه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور 
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور 
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن أن الكافرون إلا في غرور
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
قل هو الذي انشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
قل أنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين..*

أتمنى أن يكون تسميعي صحيح لأني سمعت بدون ماأراجع هالجزء لأني أصلا نسيت أن اليوم هو موعد التسميع..
ومشكوووووره يادلوعتنا ع الاهتمام والله يوفقج يالغالية ويكتب لج الأجر.. قولي آمين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،* 
> *تسميعـــي للجزء الثاني من سورة "الملك" ،،* 
> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..* 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..* 
> *و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ** ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير ** هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور ** أءمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ** أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصباً فستعلمون كيف نذير ** و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير ** أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شئ بصير ** أمّن هذا الذي هو جندٌ لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ** أمّن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور ***
> *-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*
> *اللهمـ ارحـمنا بالقرآن و اجعله لنا إماماً و نوراً و هدىً و رحمــــة ..*
> *و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ^^ ،،*


أءمنتـــم = ءأمنـــتم << عكستي اول حرفين



ربي يثبـــــــــت حفظج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> وأســروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
> 
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشــوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ءأمنتم من 
> 
> في السمــاء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا 
> 
> فستعلمون كيف نذير ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات 
> ...



كلو = كلوا >> نسيتي واو الجماعه
الرحمان = الرحمن >> من دون ألف
شي = شــيء >> نسيتي الهمزه على السطر
إمــن = أمـــن >> الهمزه فوق الالف


ربي يثبــــــــت حفظج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تسلمييييين لنا يالغلا
> 
> وربي يجزيج فردوووسه الأعلى على متابعتج ومجهودج...
> 
> ويعطيج ألف عافية


ربي يسلمج غلايه
ويرزقج وياايه ويجمعنااا في الفردوس
وربي يعاافيج عزيزتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هذا تسميعي لسورة الملك الجزء الثاني
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> وأسروا قولكم أو أجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور*
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير*
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور*
> ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور*
> أم ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير*
> ...


ءأمنتم = أمنتم << بدون اول همزه
فوقكم = فوقهم << استبدال الكاف بالهاء

لاتكتب صدق الله العظيم << انظري في قسم رتل وارتق مضوع مثبت بشأن هذا الامر  :Smile: 
وذلك على هذا الرابط : http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=226944

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> " وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ( 13 ) ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ( 14 ) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ( 15 ) ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ( 16 ) أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ( 17 ) ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير ( 18 ) أولم يروا إلى الطير صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير ( 19 ) أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ( 20 ) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور ( 21 ) "




بااارك الله فيج عزيزتي
ربي يثبت حفظـــــــج على هالتسميع الطيب  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الجزء الثاني
> 
> من 13==> 21
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> " وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدر..ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير..هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور..ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور.. أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبًا فستعلمون كيف نذير.. ولقد كذب الذين من قبلكم فكيف كان نكير.. أول يروا إلي الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير .. امن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور.. أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتوً ونفور .."
> 
> صدق الله العظيم..
> ...


كيف يعني اطالعتي القرآن !!
الغاليه المفروض لونسيتي ماتكملين << عادي كتبي انج نسيتي الايه الفلاااانيه ولا انج تفتحين القرآن يكوون افضـــــل  :Smile:  عشاان اعتبر تسميعج صح ،،

عالعموووم اشكرج عزيزتي على أماااااااانتج وصراااحتج ،،

لقد كذب = ولقد كذب << نسيتي الواو
يقبضن = ويقبضن << نسيتي الواو
عليم >> بصير
عدم قول ( صدق الله العظيم ) << انظري هذا الرابط 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=226944

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
> هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشو في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور
> ءامنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الارض فإذا هي تمور 
> أم أمنتم من في السما أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 
> ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 
> أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيئ بصير 
> ...


انتبهي لمواضع همزات القطع
كلو = كلوا << واو الجماعه
قبلكم = قبلهم 
اللذي = الذي >> لام وحده
لجو = لجوا >> واو الجماعه

----------


## $ شمة $

هذا انشالله تسميعي للجزء الثالث ..

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ...

" أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم ( 22 ) قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون ( 23 ) قل هو ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون ( 24 ) و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( 25 ) قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذيرمبين ( 26 ) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون ( 27 ) قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله و معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم ( 28 ) قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين ( 29 ) قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين ( 30 )

----------


## السيدة الأولى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اسمحولي تأخرت في التسميع .. راح اسمع الجزء الاول والثاني إن شااء الله
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احس عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سموات طبقا 
ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل تري من فطور 
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا هو حسير
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين 
واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير
اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها الم يأتكم نذير
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزّل الله من شي ان انتم الا في ضلال كبير 
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع او نعقل ماكنا في اصحاب السعير
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير
ان الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة واجر كبير
وأسروا قولكم أو اجهرو به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فأمشو في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وإليه النشور
أءمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات يقبضن وما يمسكنهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير
أمن هذا اللذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
أمن هذا اللذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور

----------


## عويد الياس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

هذا تسمعي .. والسموحة منكم على التأخير .. 




وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور

----------


## خويتي بتعرس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

.
.

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
.
.

و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور

ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير

هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور

أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور

أم أمنتم في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير

و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 

أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير 

أمن هذا الذي جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن بل الكافرون إلا في غرور

أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور 

.
.



اللهم ارزقنا اخلاص النيـة في القول و العمل  :Smile: 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## عيناوي

هذا تسمعي .. والسموحة منكم على التأخير .....
** أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم** 

وأسروا قولكم اُواُجهروا به أنهُ عيلم بذات صدور (13)ألايعلم من خلق وهواللطيف الخبير(14) هوالذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقهِ واليهِ النشور(15)ءأمنتم من في السمآءِأن يحسف بكم الأرض فإذاهى تمور(16)أم أمنتم من في السمآءِ أن يرسل عليكم حاصباً فستعلمون كيف نذير(17)ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير(18)أولم يروا إلى الطيرفوقهم صآفاتٍ ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلاالرحمن إنهُ بكل شيءبصير(19)أمن هاذا الذي هو جندٌلكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلافي غرور (20)أمن هاذا الذي يرزكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتوٍ ونفورٍ(21) 
أفمن يمشي مكباًعلى وجهِهِ أهدى أمن يمشي سوياًعلى صراطٍ مستقيمٍ (22)

الله يوفقنا جميعاً إن شاءالله يثبتنا في حفظ القرأن كريم يارب

----------


## salamaaaaa

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير(1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن‘عملا وهو العزيز الغفور(2)الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقاً ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور(3)ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئاً وهوحسير(4)ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما لشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير(6) إذا ألقوا فيها سميعوا لها شهيقاً وهي تفور(7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيا فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(8)قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير(9) فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ ٍ إن أنتم إلا في ظلال مبين(10)وقالوا لوكنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير(11)إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير(12)وأسروا قولكم أو أجهروابه أنه عليم بذات الصدور(13)ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير(14) الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فمشوا في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وإليه النشور(15)أءمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور(16)أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصباً فستعلمون كيف نذير(17)ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير(18) أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلاالرحمن أنه بكل شيء بصير(19)أمن هذا الذي هو جندٌلكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور(20) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم أن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور(21)


هذا تسميع الجزئين والسموحه على التأخيرلضروف

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> وأسِــروا قَولَكم أو اجْهروا به إنهُ عليم بذاتِ الصُّدور
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشــوا في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وإليه النشور
> ءأمنتم من في السمــاء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
> أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 
> أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير
> أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمنإن الكافرون إلا في غرور 
> أمََّن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجــوا في عتو ونفور



بارك على فيج على التسميـــــــــع الطيب
ربي يثبت حفظج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تسميعي
> 
> 13ـ وأسِــروا قَولَكم أو اجْهروا به إنهُ عليم بذاتِ الصُّدور
> 14 ـ ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
> 15ـ هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشــوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور
> 16ـ ءأمنتم من في السمــاء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
> 17ـ أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 
> ...


كلو = كلوا << واو الجمااااعه
أن = إن
حكم قول صدق الله العظيم على هذا الرابط << http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=226944

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أول شي احب اعتذر عالتأخير
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير* الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور*
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور* ثم أرجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير* ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير* 
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم يصلونها وبئس المصير*
> كلما ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور* تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما القي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير*
> قالو بلى قد قاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ظلال كبير* قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا من أصحاب السعير* 
> ...


فأرجع = فارجع << همزة وصل
من = في 
كلو = كلوا << واو الجماعه
أءمنتم = ءأمنتم << يجب ان تعكسي اول همزتين
يقبضن = ويقبضن >> نسيتي حرف الواو
يمسكنه = يمسكهن >> عكستي اخر حرفين
اللذي = الذي >> لام وحده
أم من = أمن 
الجزء الذي بالأحمر غير لمقرر لهذا اليوم
حم قول صدق الله العظيم >> على هذا الرابط http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=226944

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 13
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 14
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور 15
> ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور 16
> أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 17
> ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 18
> ...



بارك الله فيج على تسميعج الطيب
ربي يثبت حفظج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

[QUOTE=ونااااسه;7262675]أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور * 
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير* 
هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور* 
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور*
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير*
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير* 
أولم يروا إلي الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير * 
أمّن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور* 
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجّوا في عتو ونفور* 
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمّن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم * 
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون* 
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون*
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين*
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين *[/QUOTE]

ركزي على همزات القطع
والجزء الاخير باللون الأحمر غير مقرر لهذا اليوم

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الله يعطيكم العافية خواتي 
> ربي يعاافيج عزيزتي
> و هذا تسميعي للجزء الثاني من سورة *الملك*
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> " و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور* 
> ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير*
> هو الذي خلق لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور*
> ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور*
> ...




بارك الله فيج على تسميعج الطيب
ربي يثبت حفظج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
> ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور
> أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
> أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
> و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير
> أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير
> أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
> أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه با لجوا في عتو و نفور


با لجوا = بل لجوا << لام وليست الف

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> يزاج الله خير اختي
> وياااج الخير عزيزتي 
> 
> هنا تسميع الجزء الثاني
> 
> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فأمشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور
> أءمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
> ...


انتبهي لواو الجماعه
ولمواضع همزات القطع والوصل
أءمنتم = ءأمنتم << اعكسي اول همزتين
يقبضن = ويقبضن << نسيتي حرف العطف ( الواو )
ومايمسكهن = مايمسكهن << بدون الواو
اللذي = الذي >> لام وحده
والجزء الاخير بالاحمر غير مقرر لهذا اليوم

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور 
> ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور 
> أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
> ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 
> أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن أن الكافرون إلا في غرور ، أمن هذا الذي جند لكم بنصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ،، أمن هذا اللي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
> ...


العفووو غلاااايه ،، وبوفقج عزيزتي ،،

إن الكافرون إلا في غرور = إنه بكل شي بصير
ونسيتي لآيتين اللي بعدهااا بالأحمر

والجزء الاخير اللي تحته خط غير مقرر لهذا اليوم


ياليت لو تثبتين حفظج اكثر عزيزتي وترااجعين  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> هذا انشالله تسميعي للجزء الثالث ..
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ...
> 
> " أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم ( 22 ) قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون ( 23 ) قل هو ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون ( 24 ) و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( 25 ) قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذيرمبين ( 26 ) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون ( 27 ) قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله و معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم ( 28 ) قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين ( 29 ) قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين ( 30 )


تسميعج صــــــــح عزيزتي  :Smile: 
ولاغلطــــــــــه ما شاااااء الله عليـــــــــج
بس الغلا هذا مب مقرر اليووم ،، مقرر ليوم الاربعاااء 23/7

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اسمحولي تأخرت في التسميع .. راح اسمع الجزء الاول والثاني إن شااء الله
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحس عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طبقا 
> ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا هو حسير
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين 
> ...


انتبهي لمواضع همزتي القطع & الوصل
وانتبهي لواو الجماعه
أءمنتم = ءأمنتم 
يقبضن = ويقبضن
ومايمسكهن = مايمسكهن >> بدون الواو ،، واعكسي اخر حرفين
اللذي = الذي << لام وحده

بارك الله فيــــــج عزيزتي
ياليت لو تثبتين حفظج اكثر  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> 
> هذا تسمعي .. والسموحة منكم على التأخير .. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
> ...




باارك الله فيج عزيزتي
ربي يثبت حفظـــــــــــــــج  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> .
> .
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> .
> .
> 
> ...


ويااااج الخير غلايه

بل = إن




باااااارك الله فيج عزيزتي
ربي يثبت حفظـــــــــــج  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> هذا تسمعي .. والسموحة منكم على التأخير .....
> ** أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم** 
> 
> وأسروا قولكم اُواُجهروا به إنهُ عيلم بذات صدور (13)ألايعلم من خلق وهواللطيف الخبير(14) هوالذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقهِ وإليهِ النشور(15)ءأمنتم من في السمآءِأن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذاهى تمور(16)أم أمنتم من في السمآءِ أن يرسل عليكم حاصباً فستعلمون كيف نذير(17)ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير(18)أولم يروا إلى الطيرفوقهم صآفاتٍ ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلاالرحمن إنهُ بكل شيءبصير(19)أمن هاذا الذي هو جندٌلكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلافي غرور (20)أمن هاذا الذي يرزكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتوٍ ونفورٍ(21) 
> أفمن يمشي مكباًعلى وجهِهِ أهدى أمن يمشي سوياًعلى صراطٍ مستقيمٍ (22)
> 
> الله يوفقنا جميعاً إن شاءالله يثبتنا في حفظ القرأن كريم يارب


انتبهي لهزة القطع
واخر آيه بالاحمر غير مقرره لهذا اليوم



بااااااارك الله فيج عزيزتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير(1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن‘عملا وهو العزيز الغفور(2)الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقاً ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور(3)ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئاً وهوحسير(4)ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما لشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير(6) إذا ألقوا فيها سميعوا لها شهيقاً وهي تفور(7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيا فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(8)قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير(9) فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ ٍ إن أنتم إلا في ظلال مبين(10)وقالوا لوكنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير(11)إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير(12)وأسروا قولكم أو أجهروابه إنه عليم بذات الصدور(13)ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير(14) الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور(15)أءمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور(16)أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصباً فستعلمون كيف نذير(17)ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير(18) أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلاالرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير(19)أمن هذا الذي هو جندٌلكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور(20) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم أن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور(21)
> 
> 
> هذا تسميع الجزئين والسموحه على التأخيرلضروف


انتبهي لمواضع همزة القطع
وانتبهي ايضآ لواو الجماعه
أءمنتم = ءأمنتم

----------


## كلمه طيبه

مرحبا ..دلوعة زوجي ..
أنا كنت متأكدة إن عندي أخطاء ..
وحبيت أصحح وأعيد تسميعي ..
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقة وإليه النشور
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور 
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور

ويزاج الله كل خير يالغاليه تعبتج معاي..

----------


## *القطريه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( وأسروا قولكم أوإجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور,, ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فإمشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور,,,
ءأمنتم من في السماء ان يخسف بكم الارض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل
عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نكير,,ولقد كذب الذين من قبلكم فكيف كان نذير,,أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات 
ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير,, أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور,,,أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور ,, أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى 
أمن يمشي سوياعلى صراط مستقيم,, ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ,, قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين.)))

احس في شي ناقص ,,,
لو سمحتي دلوعة 
بعد التصحيح اذا في اخطاء باعيد التسميع

----------


## jameela200

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((وأسروا قولكم أو أجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ..ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير..والذي أنشأ لكم الأرض فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور..ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور.. أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير..ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير
وألم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صفات ويقبضهن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير..أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور..أمن هذا الذي هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمزك رزقه بالجوا في عتوو ونفور..أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي على صراط مستقيم.. أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون..قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون))

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مرحبا ..دلوعة زوجي ..
> أنا كنت متأكدة إن عندي أخطاء ..
> وحبيت أصحح وأعيد تسميعي ..
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقة وإليه النشور
> ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور 
> أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
> ...




ربي يثبت حفظــــــج عزيزتي  :Smile: 
ويااااااج الخير وتعبج رااااااحه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

[QUOTE=jameela200;7281826]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((وأسروا قولكم أو أجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ..ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير..والذي أنشأ لكم الأرض فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور..ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور.. أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير..ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير
وألم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صفات ويقبضهن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير..أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور..أمن هذا الذي هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمزك رزقه بالجوا في عتوو ونفور..أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي على صراط مستقيم.. أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون..قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون))[/QUOTE]

والذي أنشأ >> هو الذي جعل
وألم >> أولم
صفات >> صافات
أمزك = أمسك
عتوو >> عتو
والآيات اللي تحتها خط [COLOR="red"]غير مقرره لليوم[/COLOR]


باارك الله فيج 
ياليــــــــــــــــــــــت تثـــــــــــبتين حفــــــــــظج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (( وأسروا قولكم أو إجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور,, ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
> هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فإمشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور,,,
> ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الارض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل
> عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نكير,,ولقد كذب الذين من قبلكم فكيف كان نذير,,أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات 
> ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير,, أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور,,,أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور ,, أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى 
> أمن يمشي سوياعلى صراط مستقيم,, ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ,, قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين.)))
> 
> ...


فإمشوا >> فامشوا
ان = أن
نكير = نذير
نذير = نكير




هاااي أغلااااطــــــــج حبيبتي ،،
اذا حبيـــتي تعيدين فديتج عاااااااادي حيااااج  :Smile:

----------


## ± وجدان ±

السلام عليكم 
حبيباتي فديتكن ممكن تعذروني بسمع يوم السبت ان شالله 
لانه عندي امتحانات الفاينل وما كان عندي وقت احفظ وبيكون يوم السبت اخر يوم فالامتحانات واعذروني بارك الله فيكم

----------


## 8نوف8

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 13
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 14
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور 15
ءأمنتم من في السماء والأرض أن يخسف بكم الأرض فستعلمون كيف نذير 16
أم ءأمنتم من في السماء والأرض أن يرسل إليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نكير 17
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 18
ألم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن أنه بكل شي بصير 19
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور 20
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوعتو ونفور 21

----------


## 8نوف8

السموحة تأخرت في التسميع


ويزاكم الله خير

وشكرا لج دلوعة زوجي

ربي يوفقج دنيا وآخرة

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم 
> حبيباتي فديتكن ممكن تعذروني بسمع يوم السبت ان شالله 
> لانه عندي امتحانات الفاينل وما كان عندي وقت احفظ وبيكون يوم السبت اخر يوم فالامتحانات واعذروني بارك الله فيكم


معذووووره غلااااااايه
وربي يوووووووووفقج عزيزتي  :Smile: 


ونترياااااج حبيبتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 13
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 14
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور 15
> ءأمنتم من في السماء والأرض أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور16
> أم ءأمنتم من في السماء والأرض أن يرسل إليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 17
> ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 18
> أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير 19
> أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور 20
> أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور 21




في الآيه رقم ( 16 ) & (17) لاتوجد كلمة الارض
بااارك الله فيج ،، ركزي على التصحيح للي باللون الأحمر 
ربي يثبـــــــــــت حفظــــــج عزيزتي ،،

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


(( الـوجـه الأول ))

" تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير (1)

الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيُكم أحسن عملاً وهو العزيز الغفور (2)

الذي خلق سبع سمواتٍ طبقاً ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترا من فطور (3)

ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئاً وهو حسير (4)

ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشيطان واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير (5)

وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير (6)

إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور (7) 

تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوجٌ سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير (8)

قالوا بلى قد جائنا نذيرٌ فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير (9)

وقالوا لو كنا نعقل أو نسمع ما كنا في أصحاب السعير (10)

فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقاً لأصحاب السعير (11)

إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرةً وأجر كبير (12) "



(( والــحــمـد للــــــــــــــــــه رب الـعـــالـمـييييــــــــــن ))

يــتــبــــــــــــــــع الـوجـــــــــــه الثـاني وباقي السورة  :Smile: ...

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

(( الـوجـه الـثـانـي ))

" وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور (13)

ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير (14)

هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور (15)

أأمنتم من في السماء أي يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور (16)

أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير (17) 

أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صآفات ويقبض ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير (18)

أمن هذا الذي هو جندٌ لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور (19)

أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتوٍ ونفور (20)

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه~ أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط المستقيم (21)

قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئده قليلاً ما تشكرون (22)

قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون (23)

ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (24)

قل إنما العلم عند الله.......أنا نذير مبين (25)

*<<< نسيت آيه بس ما أدري وين  ؟؟؟ >>>*
_________________________________________________

(( تـتــمت السـورة ))

" فلما رأوه زلفتاً سيـ~ـئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27)

قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي فمن يجير الكافرين من عذابٍ أليم (28)

قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين (29)

قل أرءيتم إن أصبح مآؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بمآء معين (30) "

(( اللــهم لـك الـحـمد كما ينـبغي لجـلال وجـهك وعـظيم سلـطانـك ))

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> (( الـوجـه الأول ))
> 
> " تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير (1)
> 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيُكم أحسن عملاً وهو العزيز الغفور (2)
> ...


طبقا = طباقا >> نسيتي الالف
ترا = ترى >> يجب ان تكون الف مقصورى
شيئ = شيء >> يجب ان تكون همزه على السطر

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> (( الـوجـه الـثـانـي ))
> 
> " وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور (13)
> 
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير (14)
> 
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور (15)
> 
> أأمنتم من في السماء أي يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور (16)
> ...


أأمنتك = ءأمنتم >> همزه على السطر

والآيات اللي تحتهااا خط ليست مقرره لهذا اليوم ،، سيكون تسميعهااا من يوم الاربعاااااا

----------


## فتاة راك

فالبداية أحب أقول لدلوعة زوجي السموحة منج سمعت كل السورة لاني ما أضمن أني أدخل النت مرة ثانية ؟؟أو لا وعندي ظروف جدا صعبة....حاااااااولت قد ما قدرت عسب أدخل اليوم وأسمعها...

""وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليمٌ بذات الصدور ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصباً فستعلمون كيف نذير ولقد كذب اللذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمٰن إنه بكل شيءٍ بصير أمن هذا الذي هو جندٌ لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمٰٰن إ ن الكافرون إلا في غرور أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتوٍ ونفور أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه أهدىٰ أمن يمشي سوياً على صراطٍ مستقيم قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفـــئدة قليلاً ما تشكرون قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ويقولون متى هٰذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذيرٌ مبين فلما رأوه زلفةً سيئتْ وجوهُ اللذين كفروا وقيل هٰذا الذي كنتم به تدعون قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذابٍ أليم قل هو الرحمٰن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين قل أرءيتم إن أصبح مآؤكم غوراً فمن يأتيكم بماءٍ معين"""
**الأفئدة** فالقرآن ..كتبت الهمزة بدون النبرة**

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> فالبداية أحب أقول لدلوعة زوجي السموحة منج سمعت كل السورة لاني ما أضمن أني أدخل النت مرة ثانية ؟؟أو لا وعندي ظروف جدا صعبة....حاااااااولت قد ما قدرت عسب أدخل اليوم وأسمعها...
> 
> مسمووووحه الغلااااا
> 
> 
> 
> ""وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليمٌ بذات الصدور ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصباً فستعلمون كيف نذير ولقد كذب اللذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمٰن إنه بكل شيءٍ بصير أمن هذا الذي هو جندٌ لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمٰٰن إ ن الكافرون إلا في غرور أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتوٍ ونفور أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه أهدىٰ أمن يمشي سوياً على صراطٍ مستقيم قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفـــئدة قليلاً ما تشكرون قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ويقولون متى هٰذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذيرٌ مبين فلما رأوه زلفةً سيئتْ وجوهُ اللذين كفروا وقيل هٰذا الذي كنتم به تدعون قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذابٍ أليم قل هو الرحمٰن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين قل أرءيتم إن أصبح مآؤكم غوراً فمن يأتيكم بماءٍ معين"""
> **الأفئدة** فالقرآن ..كتبت الهمزة بدون النبرة**


اللذين = الذين >> من دون اللام



ما شااااااء الله على تسميـــــــــعج
ولاغلـــــــــــــــطه ،،

ربي يثبت حفظج غلااااايه  :Smile:

----------


## **_**

السلام عليكم ..
السموحة تأخرت في تسميعي لظروف..


[وأسروا قولكم أو أجهرو به إنه عليم بذات الصدور..
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير..
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فمشوا في مناكبها وكلو من رزقة وإليه النشور ..
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الارض فإذا هي تمور ..
ام أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير..
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلكم فستعلمون كيف نكير..
أولم يرو إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبظن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير..
أمن هذا الذي هو جندٌ لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور..
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن امسك رزقة بل لجاو في عتو ونفور..]

اتمنى أني اتقنت الحفظ .. ويزااكم الله خير وأدخلكم الجنة ..

----------


## الشتلية

* أسفه على التأخير .. عندي ضروف خاصه ..

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ( 13 ) ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ( 14 ) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ( 15 ) ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ( 16 ) أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ( 17 ) ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير ( 18 ) أولم يروا إلى الطير صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير ( 19 ) أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ( 20 ) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور ( 21 ) .... 

صدق الله العظيم ..

و إن شاء الله تسميعي يكون عدل و ما فيه اخطاء ..*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ..
> السموحة تأخرت في تسميعي لظروف..
> 
> 
> [وأسروا قولكم أو أجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور..
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير..
> هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فمشوا في مناكبها وكلو من رزقة وإليه النشور ..
> ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الارض فإذا هي تمور ..
> ام أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير..
> ...


وياااااج الخير غلاااااايه

انتبهي لمواضع واو الجماعه
فمشوا = فامشوا >> نسيتي الالف
فستعلمون = فكيف كان >> لاتوجد كلمة ستعلمون نسيتي كلمة فكيف كان
لجاو = لجوا >> بدلتي موضع اخر حرفين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> * أسفه على التأخير .. عندي ضروف خاصه ..
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..
> 
> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ( 13 ) ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ( 14 ) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ( 15 ) ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ( 16 ) أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ( 17 ) ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير ( 18 ) أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير ( 19 ) أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ( 20 ) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور ( 21 ) .... 
> 
> صدق الله العظيم ..
> 
> و إن شاء الله تسميعي يكون عدل و ما فيه اخطاء ..*


نسيتي كلمة فوقهم في الآيه رقم (19)

حكم قولكِ (( صدق الله العظيم )) على هذا الرابط :
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=226944

----------


## ± وجدان ±

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ( ) ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ( ) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ( ) ءأمنتم من في السماءأن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ( ) أم أمنتم من في السماءأن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ( ) 
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير ( ) أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهن صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير ( ) 
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ( ) أمن هذا الذي يزرقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو ونفور ( )

----------


## شوق الفجيرة

سووري ع التأخير لظروف واني نسيت بعد 
اسمحولي 
اتمنى من القائمين على الموضوع اذا مافيها كلافه يطرشون لنا التذكير نفس يوم التسميع 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

وأسرو قولكم أو اجهرو به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشو في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وإليه النشور 
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور 
أم أمنتم من في السماء ان يرسل عليكم حاصباً فستعلمون كيف نذير 
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 
أولم يرو إلا الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن من ما يمسكهن الا الرحمن انه بكل شي بصير 
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم يرزقكم من دون الرحمن ان الكافرين الا في غرور 
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم ان أمسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو ونفور

----------


## So_Sweet

*السلام عليج دلوعة زوجي ..... الله يعطيج العافية والله انه مجهود تشكرين عليه .... ربي يجمعنا في جنات النعيم ........................ <<<<< مقدمة للاعتذار عن التاخير ...   

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 

ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 

هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور

أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور 

أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 

ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 

أولم يروا الى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيئ بصير

أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور

أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور*

----------


## حورية الجنة

أرجوك أختي الفاضلة 
د
دلوعة زوجي 

اعذريني ع التأخير و الحصة الياية للتسميع ما بتأخر و بكون من أول الحاضرات إن شاء الله ...  
و التسميع هو : 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور * ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير * هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور * ءأ منتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور * أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير * و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير * أو لم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير * أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور * أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور ..

----------


## **_**

> وياااااج الخير غلاااااايه
> 
> انتبهي لمواضع واو الجماعه
> فمشوا = فامشوا >> نسيتي الالف
> فستعلمون = فكيف كان >> لاتوجد كلمة ستعلمون نسيتي كلمة فكيف كان
> لجاو = لجوا >> بدلتي موضع اخر حرفين



][يزاج الله خير حبيبتي .. :Smile: ][

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ( ) ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ( ) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ( ) ءأمنتم من في السماءأن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ( ) أم أمنتم من في السماءأن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ( ) 
> ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير ( ) أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهن صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير ( ) 
> أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ( ) أمن هذا الذي يزرقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور ( )




ما شااء الله على تسمـــــــــيعج
ولاغلطـــــــــــــه 

ربي يثبت حفظـــــــــج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> سووري ع التأخير لظروف واني نسيت بعد 
> اسمحولي 
> اتمنى من القائمين على الموضوع اذا مافيها كلافه يطرشون لنا التذكير نفس يوم التسميع 
> الغاليه انا قبل موعد التسميع بيووم اذكر كل المشتركااااات ع الخاااص
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 
> ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
> ...



انتبهي امواضع واو الجماعه
وانتبهي لهمزات القطع والوصل




باااارك الله فيج على تسميعج
ربي يثبت حفظج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *السلام عليج دلوعة زوجي ..... الله يعطيج العافية والله انه مجهود تشكرين عليه .... ربي يجمعنا في جنات النعيم ........................ <<<<< مقدمة للاعتذار عن التاخير ...   
> 
> وعليكم السلاااام ورحمة الله وبركااااته ،، ربي يعاافيج عزيزتي ،، آميييييين يارب >> عذرج مقبوول 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 
> 
> ...


شيئ = شيء >> همزه على السطر


ما شااااااء الله عليج
ولاغلــــــــــــــــطه ،، ربي يثبت حفظج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أرجوك أختي الفاضلة 
> د
> دلوعة زوجي 
> 
> اعذريني ع التأخير و الحصة الياية للتسميع ما بتأخر و بكون من أول الحاضرات إن شاء الله ...  
> و التسميع هو : 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور * ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير * هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور * ءأ منتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور * أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير * و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير * أو لم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير * أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور * أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور ..


معذوووووره ،،
ونترياااااج على خير عزيزتي


ما شااء الله على تسميعج الطيب
ربي يثبت حفظج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ][يزاج الله خير حبيبتي ..][


ويااااج الخير غلاااااااايه  :Smile:

----------


## So_Sweet

> شيئ = شيء >> همزه على السطر
> 
> 
> ما شااااااء الله عليج
> ولاغلــــــــــــــــطه ،، ربي يثبت حفظج عزيزتي


ربي يسلم لنا دلوعة زوجي ويحفظها من كل شر ... كلماتج ترفع الروح المعنوية ... ما تتخيلين شقايل اتريا التصحيح .... جني طالبة اول ابتدائي هههههههه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ربي يسلم لنا دلوعة زوجي ويحفظها من كل شر ... كلماتج ترفع الروح المعنوية ... ما تتخيلين شقايل اتريا التصحيح .... جني طالبة اول ابتدائي هههههههه


ويسلمج من الشر عزيزتي
ههههههه تستاهلين كل خير غلاايه

----------


## ضي عيني

مـــــساكن الله باالخــــــــير  :Smile:  
يــــــزاكن الله خير على تعاونكن الطيب والله يجعله في ميزان حسنااتكن 
خواتي ...الحمد الله انتهينا من حفظ سورة الملك ...وبإذن الله سوف نبتدي حملة الحفظ مرة اخرى مع سورة جـــــــديده مــع عروس القران )( سورة الرحمن )( 


والتسميع في موضوع جــديد من قبل الاخــت دلوعة زوجي ,,, يزاها الله خــير والتصحيح أيضا من قبلها 

والتسميع على النـــحو التااااالي :-

30_7 من الآيــه 1 إلي الآيه 18 
6_8 من الآيــــه 19 إلي الآيه 41
13_8 من الآيه 42 إلي الآيـه 69
19 _8 تـــــــــــسميع السورة كاااااامله 

والله يــــعينا على ذكــــــره وشكره وحــسن عبادتــــه

----------


## غروري ضروري

الجزء الأخير....

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم(22) قل هو الذي وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون(23) قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون(24) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين(25) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين(26) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون(27) قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم(28) قل هو الرحمن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين(29) قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين(30)

----------


## غاية الضوء

بســــم الله الرحمــن الرحيــم 
أفمـــن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم قل هو 

الذي انشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون قل هو اللي ذرأكم في الأرض

وإليه تحشرون ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما انا نذير مبين

فلمــا رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذي كفروا ويقولون هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون قل ارءيتم إن اهلكني الله 

ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب إليم قل هو الرحمن امنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون 

من هو في ضلال مبين قل ارءيتم إن اصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## حورية الجنة

تفضلي أختي الفاضلة تسميعي : 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدي أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 
قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون 
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون 
و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين 
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون 
قل أرءيتم أن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم 
فل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين 
قل أرءيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## **_**

][
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمأفمن يمشي مكبا على هجههي اهدى امن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والابصار ولافئدة قليلاً ماتشكرون
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الارض وإليه تحشرون
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
قل إنما العلم عند الله إنما انا نذير مبين
فلما رأوه زلفت سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليها توكلنا فستعلمون من هو فس ضلالً كبير
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم خورا فمن يأتكم بماء معين][

اتمنى اني ما أخطيت .. وانتظر تصحيحج لي يا دلوعة زوجي ..
ويزااج الله الجنة على المجهود اللي تقومين به..

----------


## yoyobattot

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــــــــــــــــم 

أَفَمن يمشي مُكباً على وجههِ أهدي أمَّن يمشي سوياً على صراطٍ مستقيم 
قُل هو الَّذي أنشأَكم و جَعل لكم السَّمع و الأبْصار و الأفئَدة قليلاً ما تشكرون 
قُل هو الَّذي ذَرأكم في الأرض و إليه تُحشرون 
و يقولون متى هذا الوعدِ إِن كنتُم صادقين 
قُل إنما العلم عِند الله و إنما أنا نذيرُُ مبين 
فلما رأََوْهُ زُلفةً سيئت وجوه الَّلذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كُنتم به تُدعون 
قُل أرءَيتم إِن أهلكنيَ اللهُ و من معي أو رحِمنا فمن يُجير الكافرين من عذابٍ أليم 
قُل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكَّلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلالٍ مبين 
قُل أرءيتُم إن أصبحَ ماؤكم غَوْراً فمن يأتيكم بماءٍ معين

----------


## ± وجدان ±

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم ( ) قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون ( ) قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ( ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( ) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين ( ) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين ظلموا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون( ) قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم ( ) قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين ( ) قل أريتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين ( )

----------


## الخقاقة

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم*
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون*
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون *
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين*
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين*
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون*
قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أورحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم*
قل هو الرحمن أمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ظلال مبين*
قل أرءيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتكم بماء معين*
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## RMAD

الحمدلله أتممنا حفظ الجزء الأخير 

اشكرج اختي دلوعة زوجي على متابعتج لنا وتصحيح الأخطاء

وهذا تسميعي :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سوياً على صراط مستقيم
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلاً ما تشكرون
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين
قل أرأيتم إن كان ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

والحمدلله..
عندي سؤال : متى تسميع السوره كااامل ؟؟

----------


## عيـ قلبي ـون

أعوذ الله من الشيطان الرجيم

سورة الملك.. الجزء الثالث..

افمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى امن يمشي عل صراط مستقيم..
قل هو الذي انشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون..
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الارض وإليه تحشرون..
يقولون متى هذا الوعد ان كنتم صادقين..
قل انما العلم عند الله وانما انا نذير مبين..
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا ما كنت به تدعون..
قل أرئيتم ان أهلكني الله ومن معي او رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم.
قل هو الرحمن آمن به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين..
قل أرئيتم ان اصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتكم بما معين..

----------


## 7awaa

تسميع الجزء الثالث من سورة الملك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم *قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون* قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون* و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين* قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين* فلما رأوه زلفة سييئة وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به توعدون* قل أرأيتم إن أمسكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم* قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ظلال مبين* قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين*"

----------


## شوق الفجيرة

الحمدلله والله يثبت حفظنا يارب 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سوياُ على صراطٍ مستقيم 
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئده قليلا ما تشكرون 
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون 
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين 
فلما رأوه زلفةً سيئت وجوه الذين كفرو وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون 
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم 
قل هو الرحمن أمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ظلال مبين 
قل أرأيتم ان أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماءِ معين

----------


## الشتلية

*
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم .. 

[[ أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم (22) قل هو الذي أنشأكموجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون (23) قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون (24) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (25) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين (26) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27) قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم (28) قل هو الرحمن اّمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين (29) قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين (30) ]]*

* الحمد الله و إن شاء الله يسهل عليناا التسميع كامله .. 
أختي دلوعه متى التسميع الأخير يعني نسمعهاا كااملهاا مراجعه ..*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الجزء الأخير....
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم(22) قل هو الذي أنشأكموجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون(23) قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون(24) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين(25) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين(26) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون(27) قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم(28) قل هو الرحمن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين(29) قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين(30)


نسيتي كلمة أنشأكم في أول آيه
تكذبون = تدعون



تسميعج طيب 
ربي يثبت حفظج عزيزتي  :Smile: 

واتريا مراجعتج للسوره كاااااامله بــ 30/7

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بســــم الله الرحمــن الرحيــم 
> أفمـــن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم قل هو 
> 
> الذي انشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون قل هو اللي ذرأكم في الأرض
> 
> وإليه تحشرون ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما انا نذير مبين
> 
> فلمــا رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذي كفروا ويقولون هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله 
> 
> ...


يقولون = قيل
وانتبهي لمواضع همزة القطع




اتريا مراجعتج للسوره كااااامله 30/7

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تفضلي أختي الفاضلة تسميعي : 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدي أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون 
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون 
> و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
> قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين 
> ...





ما شاااااااء الله عليج ولاغلطه
باارك الله فيــــــــــج ،، ربي يثبت حفظــــــــج

واتريا مراجعتج للسوره كااااااامله بتاريخ 30/7

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ][
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمأفمن يمشي مكبا على هجههي أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والابصار والافئدة قليلاً ماتشكرون
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الارض وإليه تحشرون
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
> قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما انا نذير مبين
> فلما رأوه زلفت سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون
> قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنافمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
> قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليها توكلنا فستعلمون من هو فس ضلالً كبير
> ...


هجههي = وجهه
انتبهي لمواضع همزة القطع
زلفت = زلفة
نسيتي في الآيه ((28 )) كلمة أو رحمنا
فس = في
خورا = غورا
يأتكم = يأتيكم



ياليت لو تثبتين شوي حفظج اكثر عزيزتي ،،
وتسمعين اللآيه كاامله بتاريخ 30/7

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــــــــــــــــم 
> 
> أَفَمن يمشي مُكباً على وجههِ أهدي أمَّن يمشي سوياً على صراطٍ مستقيم 
> قُل هو الَّذي أنشأَكم و جَعل لكم السَّمع و الأبْصار و الأفئَدة قليلاً ما تشكرون 
> قُل هو الَّذي ذَرأكم في الأرض و إليه تُحشرون 
> و يقولون متى هذا الوعدِ إِن كنتُم صادقين 
> قُل إنما العلم عِند الله و إنما أنا نذيرُُ مبين 
> فلما رأََوْهُ زُلفةً سيئت وجوه الَّلذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كُنتم به تُدعون 
> قُل أرءَيتم إِن أهلكنيَ اللهُ و من معي أو رحِمنا فمن يُجير الكافرين من عذابٍ أليم 
> ...




تسميعج طيب  :Smile: 
اتريا مراجعتج للسوره كامله 30/7

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم ( ) قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون ( ) قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ( ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( ) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين ( ) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين ظلموا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون( ) قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم ( ) قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين ( ) قل أريتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين ( )


ظلموا = كفروا



اتريا مراجعتج للسوره كامله 30/7

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم*
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون*
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون *
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين*
> قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين*
> فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون*
> قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أورحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم*
> ...




تسميعج طيب عزيزتي  :Smile: 
اتريا مراجعتج للسوره كااامله 30/7

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله أتممنا حفظ الجزء الأخير 
> 
> اشكرج اختي دلوعة زوجي على متابعتج لنا وتصحيح الأخطاء
> 
> العفوو غلاايه
> 
> 
> وهذا تسميعي :
> 
> ...




كان = أصبح

تسميعج طيب عزيزتي
ومراجعة السوره كاااااامله بــ 30/7

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أعوذ الله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> سورة الملك.. الجزء الثالث..
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويآ عل صراط مستقيم..
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون..
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الارض وإليه تحشرون..
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين..
> قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين..
> ...


انتبهي لمواضع همزة القطع
ما = الذي
كنت = كنتم
يأتكم = يأتيكم




بارك الله فيج
اتريا مراجعتج للسوره كاامله بـ 30/7

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تسميع الجزء الثالث من سورة الملك
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم *قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون* قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون* و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين* قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين* فلما رأوه زلفة سييئة وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به توعدون* قل أرأيتم إن أمسكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم* قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ظلال مبين* قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين*"
> 
> سييئة = سيئت
> توعدون = تدعون
> أمسكني = أهلكني
> ...

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله والله يثبت حفظنا يارب 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سوياُ على صراطٍ مستقيم 
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئده قليلا ما تشكرون 
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون 
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
> قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين 
> ...




تسميعج طيب ولا غلطه ما شاااء الله عليج
اتريا مراجعتج للسوره كاامله 30/7

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم .. 
> 
> [[ أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم (22) قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون (23) قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون (24) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (25) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين (26) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27) قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم (28) قل هو الرحمن اّمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين (29) قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين (30) ]]*
> 
> * الحمد الله و إن شاء الله يسهل عليناا التسميع كامله .. 
> أختي دلوعه متى التسميع الأخير يعني نسمعهاا كااملهاا مراجعه ..*




تسميعج طيب عزيزتي
اتريا مراجعتج للسوره كاامله 30/7

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

ملاااحظـــــــــه مفيده للي ماسمعــــــــــــن

قبل لا تسمعين شووفي اغلااااااط خواااتج اللي سمعــــــــــن وبتستفـــيدين وااايد ،، لأني لاااااااحظت اغلبيتكن تكررن نفس الاغلااااااااط

لكن لي جزيــــــــل الشكل على تعاااونكن  :Smile:

----------


## غروري ضروري

> نسيتي كلمة أنشأكم في أول آيه
> تكذبون = تدعون
> 
> 
> 
> تسميعج طيب 
> ربي يثبت حفظج عزيزتي 
> 
> واتريا مراجعتج للسوره كاااااامله بــ 30/7



تسلميييين يالغلا وربي يعطيج الف عاااااااافية

أنا مسافرة بهالتاريخ بإذن الله بس بحاول أسمعها قبل إن شاء الله

لأني أعرف ما بفضي بهاليوم بحتاس ويا الجنطو والاغراض ههههههههه

----------


## *أم الريامي*

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم (22)
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون (23)
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون (24)
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (25)
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين (26)
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27)
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم (28)
قل هو الرحمن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين (29)
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين (30)

وجزاااك الله عنا كل خير 
أم الريــــــــــــــــــــــامي

----------


## فتاة راك

> اللذين = الذين >> من دون اللام
> 
> 
> 
> ما شااااااء الله على تسميـــــــــعج
> ولاغلـــــــــــــــطه ،،
> 
> ربي يثبت حفظج غلااااايه


وانا ما تترين تسميعي للسورة كامل؟^_^

----------


## salamaaaaa

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط المستقيم(22)قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئده قليلا ما تشكرون (23)قل هو الذي ذرأكم فالأرض وإليه تحشرون(24) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين(25) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين(26) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون(27)قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله أو رحمنا فمن يجر الكافرين من عذاب أليم(28)قل آمنا به وعليه توكلنافستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين(29)قد أصبح ماءكم غور فمن يأتيكم بماء معين(30)


السموحه على التأخير

----------


## وردة الحكم

الســـلآم عليــــــكم ورحمـــــة اللـــه وبركـــــآآته .. 

أنا آسفــة على التأخير في التسميع مــع العلم اني احفــظ باستمرار لكنـــي ما أدخل النت أسمــع 

والحيـــن إن شاء الله براجعهــــا كاملـــة وبسمع اليوم لأني حفظتهـــآآ .. :Smile:

----------


## خويتي بتعرس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السموحه .. كالعاده متأخره  :12 (31): 

.
.

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 

قـل هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه لعلكم تشكرون 

قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون 

و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 

قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين

فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنت به تدعون

قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم

قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين 

قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين 

.
.

اللهم ارزقنـا اخلاص النيـه في القول و العمـل و يسر اللهم لنا حفظ كتابكـ القرآن الكريـم و العمل بما فيه خالصا لوجهكـ الكريـم عاجلا غيـر آجـل

.
.

يزاكن الله الفردوس الأعلى  :Smile:

----------


## عيناوي

**أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم** 
أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه ~أهدى أمن يمشي سوياُ على صراطٍ مستقيم (22)قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئده قليلا ًما تشكرون (23)قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون(24) ويقولون متى هاذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (25)قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنمآ أنا نذيرٌ مبين(26) فلما رأوه زلفةً سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هاذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27)قل أرءيتم إن أهلكنىِ الله ومن معىِ أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذابٍ أليم (28)قل هو الرحمن أمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ظلالٍ مبين (29)قل أرءيتم إن أصبح مآؤكم غوراً فمن يأتيكم بمآءٍِ معين (30)

جزءك الله خير ...........اللهم اثبتنا في حفظ القرأن يارب 
والسموحه علىتأخيرسبب ظروف

----------


## ونااااسه

انا متأكده مليون في الميه اني كتبت تسميعي بس ما اشوفه اختفى ؟؟

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما انا نذير مبين
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون
قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين
قل أرءيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## جوهرة الدوحه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين فأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ظلال كبير
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير 
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير
وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليمٌ بذات الصدور ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصباً فستعلمون كيف نذير ولقد كذب اللذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمٰن إنه بكل شيءٍ بصير أمن هذا الذي هو جندٌ لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمٰٰن إ ن الكافرون إلا في غرور أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتوٍ ونفور أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه أهدىٰ أمن يمشي سوياً على صراطٍ مستقيم قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفـــئدة قليلاً ما تشكرون قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ويقولون متى هٰذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذيرٌ مبين فلما رأوه زلفةً سيئتْ وجوهُ اللذين كفروا وقيل هٰذا الذي كنتم به تدعون قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذابٍ أليم قل هو الرحمٰن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين قل أرءيتم إن أصبح مآؤكم غوراً فمن يأتيكم بماءٍ معين
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدي أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 
قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون 
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون 
و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين 
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون 
قل أرءيتم أن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم 
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين 
قل أرءيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين 

الله يجزااااكن الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكن

----------


## وردة الحكم

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم .. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..*


*{ تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير * الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور * الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور * ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير * ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير * وللذين كفروا عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير * إذا القو فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير * قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شي إن أنتم في ظلال كبير * وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير * فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير * إن الذين يخشون ربهم في الغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير *وأسرو قولكم أو أجهرو به إنه عليم بذات الصدور * ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير *هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور *ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرص فإذا هي تمور * أم ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف كان نذير * ولقد كذب الذين من قبلكم فكيف كان نذير * أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير * أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم إن الكافرون إلا في غرور * أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو ونفور * أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى من أن يمشي سويا على سراط مستقيم * قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون * قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون * وقالوا متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين * قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين * فلما رؤوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون * قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرون من عذاب أليم * قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين * قل أرئيتم إن أصبح مائكم غورا فمن يأتكم بماء معين } ..*

*صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## شجون 99

السموحه على التأخير 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيدة الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير * الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور * الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فرجع البصر هل ترى من فطور** ثم أرجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ** ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير**وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئش المصير ** إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور ** تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ** قالوا بلى قد جائنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير ** وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير ** فعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا للأصحاب السعير ** إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير** وأسروا قولكم أو أجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور*8 ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ** هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فمشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقة وإليه النشور ** ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ** أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير** ولقد كذب الذين من قيلهم فكيف كان نكير ** أولم يروا الى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير **أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الاكافرون إلا في غرور ** أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقة بل لجوا في عتو ونفور ** أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشى سويا على صراط مستقيم ** قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون ** قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ** ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ** قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين ** فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون** قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الطافرين من عذاب أليم ** قل هو الرحمن أمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين ** قل أرءيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين **

----------


## شوق الفجيرة

> تسميعج طيب ولا غلطه ما شاااء الله عليج
> اتريا مراجعتج للسوره كاامله 30/7




الله وجاااااااان استانس 
^____^ ان شاء الله بسمعها 
يعطيج العافيه اختي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تسلميييين يالغلا وربي يعطيج الف عاااااااافية
> 
> أنا مسافرة بهالتاريخ بإذن الله بس بحاول أسمعها قبل إن شاء الله
> 
> لأني أعرف ما بفضي بهاليوم بحتاس ويا الجنطو والاغراض ههههههههه


ربي يسلمج ويعااافيج غلااااااايه
ترووحين وتردين بالسلاااااااامه ،، واتريا تسميعج عزيزتي قبل السفره  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> سم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم (22)
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون (23)
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون (24)
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (25)
> قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين (26)
> فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27)
> قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم (28)
> قل هو الرحمن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين (29)
> ...



ربي يثبـــــــــت حفظج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> وانا ما تترين تسميعي للسورة كامل؟^_^


اكييييييييييد اتريا تسميعج فديتج
بس غيرت الموعد خليته يوم الثلاااااثا ،، ان شااء الله بطرشلكن رساااله خاااااصه اليووم وبخبركن بكل يديد  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط المستقيم(22)قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئده قليلا ما تشكرون (23)قل هو الذي ذرأكم فالأرض وإليه تحشرون(24) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين(25) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين(26) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون(27)قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله أو رحمنا فمن يجر الكافرين من عذاب أليم(28)قل آمنا به وعليه توكلنافستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين(29)قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين(30)
> 
> 
> السموحه على التأخير


في الآيه الاخيره نسيتي اول كلمتين >> قل أرأيتم
قد = إن

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السموحه .. كالعاده متأخره 
> بالحل غلايه
> 
> .
> .
> 
> ...


نسيتي الآيه رقم (( 23 ))
والآيه اللي تحتها خط مب موجوده

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> **أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم** 
> أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه ~أهدى أمن يمشي سوياُ على صراطٍ مستقيم (22)قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئده قليلا ًما تشكرون (23)قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون(24) ويقولون متى هاذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (25)قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنمآ أنا نذيرٌ مبين(26) فلما رأوه زلفةً سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هاذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27)قل أرءيتم إن أهلكنىِ الله ومن معىِ أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذابٍ أليم (28)قل هو الرحمن أمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ظلالٍ مبين (29)قل أرءيتم إن أصبح مآؤكم غوراً فمن يأتيكم بمآءٍِ معين (30)
> 
> جزءك الله خير ...........اللهم اثبتنا في حفظ القرأن يارب 
> والسموحه علىتأخيرسبب ظروف
> وياااااج الخير عزيزتي ،، وامييييييييييين
> ومسموووحه ،،

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا متأكده مليون في الميه اني كتبت تسميعي بس ما اشوفه اختفى ؟؟
> 
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
> قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما انا نذير مبين
> ...



ربي يثبــــــــــت حفظج عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم .. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..*
> 
> 
> *{ تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير * الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور * الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور * ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير * ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير * وللذين كفروا بربهمعذاب جهنم وبئس المصير * إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير * قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شي إن أنتم في ظلال كبير * وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير * فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير * إن الذين يخشون ربهم في الغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير *وأسروا قولكم أو أجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور * ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير *هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور *ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرص فإذا هي تمور * أم ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف كان نذير * ولقد كذب الذين من قبلكم فكيف كان نذير * أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير * أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور * أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور * أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى من أن يمشي سويا على سراط مستقيم * قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون * قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون * وقالوا متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين * قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين * فلما رؤوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون * قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرون من عذاب أليم * قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين * قل أرئيتم إن أصبح مائكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين } ..*
> 
> *صدق الله العظيم*


نسيتي كلمة بربهم في الآيه رقم (( 6 ))
انتبهي لمواضع همزة القطع & واو الجماعه
في الغيب = بالغيب
في الآيه رقم ( 17 ) لاتوجد كلمة كان
قبلكم = قبلهم
نذير = نكير
من أن = أمن
وقالوا = ويقولون
رؤوه = رأوه
أرئيتم = أرءيتم
يأتكم = يأتيكم >> نسيتي الياء

ويجب أن لاتقولي صدق الله العظيم >> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=226944

ياليييت عزيزتي لو تثبتين حفظج اكثر ،، وتسمعينهاا كاامله يوم الثلاثاء ان شااء الله  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السموحه على التأخير 
> مسموحه فديتج وعذرج مقبوول >> الحمدالله على سلامة عيونج 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيدة الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير * الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور * الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور** ثم أرجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ** ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير**وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئش المصير ** إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور ** تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ** قالوا بلى قد جائنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير ** وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير ** فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا للأصحاب السعير ** إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير** وأسروا قولكم أو أجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور*8 ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ** هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فمشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقة وإليه النشور ** ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ** أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير** ولقد كذب الذين من قيلهم فكيف كان نكير ** أولم يروا الى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير **أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الاكافرون إلا في غرور ** أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقة بل لجوا في عتو ونفور ** أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشى سويا على صراط مستقيم ** قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون ** قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ** ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ** قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين ** فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون** قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الطافرين من عذاب أليم ** قل هو الرحمن أمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين ** قل أرءيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين **


شيئ = شيء
انتبهي لمواضع همزة الوصل
بئش = بئس
جائنا = جاءنا
للأصحاب = لأصحاب
قيلهم = قبلهم
الاكفرون = الكافرون
الطافرين = الكافرين
اغلااااااطج كلهاااا املااااااااائيه

----------


## jameela200

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي على صراط مستقيم 
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا
فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين

قل إن أصبح ماءكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين..




والله جد آسفة لأني تأخرت....
بس الله يخليج طرشي لي قبل التسميع ابيوم بارك الله فيج على الخاص...

----------


## ريـــــــم

السموحة على التأخير واللي كان سببه ظرف خارج عن إرادتي ،،

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

 (( أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سوياً على صراط مستقيم 

قل هو الذي انشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلاً ما تشكرون

قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون

ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين

قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين

فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون

قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم

قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ظلال مبين

قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين )) 


الله يجمعنا وإياكم في جنات الفردوس .. وجزاكم الله خيراّ ،،

----------


## *القطريه*

(( فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم تدعون

قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم

قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين

قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## شوق الفجيرة

*الله يثبتنا يارب على حفظ كتابه 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة لنبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا 
ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت 
فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئاً وهو حسير 
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح 
وجعلناها رجوماً للشياطين 
وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 
وللذين كفرو بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 
إذا ألقو فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور 
تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير 
قالو بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما أنزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ظلال كبير 
وقالو لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا من اصحاب السعير 
فاعترفو بذنبهم فسحقاً لإصحاب السعير 
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير 
وأسرو قولكم أو اجهرو به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشو في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وإليه النشور 
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور 
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 
أولم يرو إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن 
إنه بكل شيء بصير 
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرين إلا في غرور 
أمن هذا الذي هو يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو ونفور 
أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سوياً على صراط مستقيم 
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئده قليلا ما تشكرون 
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون 
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين 
فلما رأوه زلفةً سيئت وجوه الذين كفرو وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون 
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم 
قل هو الرحمن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ظلال مبين 
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماءٍ معين*

----------


## الخيزران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم ( 22 ) قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون ( 23 ) قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ( 24 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( 25 ) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين ( 26 ) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون ( 27 ) قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم ( 28 ) قل هو الرحمن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين ( 29 ) قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتكم بماء معين ( 30 ) "

----------


## حنان العالم

اسمحولي على التاخير .. بس كنت ناسيه التسميع يوم الاربعاء .... وعلى بالي بسمعها كامل لاربعاء الي بعده ...
بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 

أفمن يمشي منكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع ولأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون 
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون 
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد ان كنتم صادقين
قل إنما العلم عند لله وانما انا نذير مبين 
فلما رأوه لفة سيئت وجوه اللذين كفرو ا وقيل هذا اللذي كنتم به تدعون 
قل أرايتم ان اهلكني لله ومن معي او رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم 
قل هو الرحمن امنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمن من هو في ضلال مبين 
قل ارايتم ان اصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## ملاذ الروح

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

: تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير (1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور(2) الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل تر من فطور(3) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير(4) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير(6) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور(7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(8) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير(9) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير(10) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير(11). إن الذي يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير(12) وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور(13) ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير(14) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور(15) ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور(16) أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير(17) ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير(18) أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير(19) أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور(20) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور(21) أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم(22) قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون(23) قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون(24) . ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين(25) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين(26) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذيت كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27) قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم(28) قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين(29) قل ارأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غور فمن يأتيكم بماء معين (3)

سمعت سورة الملك بدون ما أراجع لأني حافظتها بس يمكن يصادف عندي بعض الأخطاء الإملائية

ويزاج الله خير والله يعطيج العافية وعساج إن شاء الله ع القوه ويجعله ربي في ميزان حسناتج.

----------


## الفارسة

*السلامـ عليكمـ و رحمـــهـ الله و بركاتــــهـ ،،،  ،،،*

*السمووووحة عالتأخيــــر خواتـــي  .. و هذا تسميعي للجزء الأخير من سورة الملكـ ..*

*أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه أهدى أمّن يمشي سوياً على صراط مستقيم (22) قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الابصار و الأفئدة قليلاً ما تشكرون (23) قل هو الذي ذراكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون (24) و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (25) قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين (26) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27) قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم (28) قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين (29) قل إن أصبح ماؤكم غوراً فمن يأتيكم بماء معين (30)*

*اللهمـ ارحمنــا بالقــرآن و اجعلــه لنــا إمامــا و نــوراً و هــدى و رحمــهـ ^^*

----------


## RMAD

اسمحولي ع التأخيـــــــــر
انا حاااااسه انه عندي أغلااااط لاني ماراجعتها
كان عندي ظروف
بس خفت ينغلق الموضوع وما اسمعها كامل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير1
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور2
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور3
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير4
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير5
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير6
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور7
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير8
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير وكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير9
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير10
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير11
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير12
وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور13
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير14
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور15
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور16
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير17
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير18
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير19
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور20
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور21
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم22
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون23
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون24
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين25
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين26
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به توعدون27
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم28
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال كبير29
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين30

----------


## khalejeya

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
السموحه على التاخير خواتي
هنا تسميع باقي السورة:

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون 
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون 
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين 
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم 
قل هو الرحمن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين 
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتكم بماء معين

----------


## غروري ضروري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير
وأسروا قولكم أو إجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلكم فكيف كان نكير
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون
و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## الخقاقة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليوووم بسمع سورة الملك كاملة.....

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء عظيم (1)
الذي خلق الموت والحياة لبيلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور (2)
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فا رجع البصر هل ترى من فطور (3) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير (4) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير (5) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير (6) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيق وهي تفور (7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقى فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير( 8) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير (9) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير (10) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير (11) إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير (12) وأسروا قولكم أو أجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور (13) ألا يعلم وهو اللطيف الخبير(14) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور (15) ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور(16) أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير (17)ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير (18) أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شئ بصير (19) أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور(20) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو ونفور (21)أفمن يمشي منكبا على صدره أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم(22)قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون(23)قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون (24) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين(25)قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين(26) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون(27) قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم(28) قل هو الرحمن أمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين(29) قل أرءيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين(30)
صدق الله العظيم

يزاكم الله خير....

----------


## So_Sweet

*.......... السلام عليييييييييييييكم ..........

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع ولأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون 
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون 
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين 
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه اللذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون 
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين 
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورآ فمن يأتيكم بماء معين
 

وإن شاء الله برد عقب شوي أسمع السورة كااااااااااملة .............. اللهم ثبت حفظي وحفظ خواتي ...*

----------


## So_Sweet

............ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..............

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور 
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير 
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 
إن اللذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير 
===============================
وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور
أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور 
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 
أولم يروا الى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيئ بصير 
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور 
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتوا ونفور
==============================
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون 
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون 
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين 
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه اللذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون 
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم 
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين 
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين 
============================

 :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah: 

ملاحظة: أنا جزأت السورة بسطور عشان اختنا اللي بتصحح يسهل عليها التصحيح ... الله يعطيها العافية ويثبت حفظنا ياااااااااارب

----------


## yoyobattot

بسم الله الرحمــــــــــــن الرحيــــــــــــــم
*****************
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئٍ قدير
الذي خلقَ الموتَ والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسنُ عملاً وهو العزيزُ الغفور 
الذي خلق سبعَ سمواتٍ طباقاً ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجِع البصر هل ترى من فطور 
ثم إرجِع البصرَ كرَّتين ينقلِبُ إليك البصرُ خاسئاً وهو حسير
ولقد زيَّنا السماءَ الدنيا بمصابيحَ وجعلناها رجُوماً للشياطين واعْتدنا لهم عذابَ السعير
وللذين كفروا بربِّهم عذابُ جِهنَّم وبِئْسَ المصير
إذا الُقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقاً وهي تَفور
تكاد تميزُ من الغيظِ كلما ألقيَ فيها فوجُُ سألهم خزنتُها ألم يأتِكم نذير
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذيرُُ فكذَّبنا وقلنا ما نزَّل الله ُ من شئٍ إن أنتم إلا في ضلالٍ كبير 
وقالوا لو كنا نسمعُ أو نعقِلُ ما كنا في أصحابِ السعير 
فاعترفوا بذنبِهِم فسحقاً لأصحاب السعير 
إنَّ اللذين يخشَوْن ربَّهم بالغيبِ لهم مغفرة وأجرُُ كبير
وأسِــروا قَولَكم أو اجْهروا به إنهُ عليم بذاتِ الصُّدور
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشــوا في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وإليه النشور
ءأمنتم من في السمــاء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمنإن الكافرون إلا في غرور 
أمََّن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجــوا في عتو ونفور
أَفَمن يمشي مُكباً على وجههِ أهدي أمَّن يمشي سوياً على صراطٍ مستقيم 
قُل هو الَّذي أنشأَكم و جَعل لكم السَّمع و الأبْصار و الأفئَدة قليلاً ما تشكرون 
قُل هو الَّذي ذَرأكم في الأرض و إليه تُحشرون 
و يقولون متى هذا الوعدِ إِن كنتُم صادقين 
قُل إنما العلم عِند الله و إنما أنا نذيرُُ مبين 
فلما رأََوْهُ زُلفةً سيئت وجوه الَّلذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كُنتم به تُدعون 
قُل أرءَيتم إِن أهلكنيَ اللهُ و من معي أو رحِمنا فمن يُجير الكافرين من عذابٍ أليم 
قُل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكَّلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلالٍ مبين 
قُل أرءيتُم إن أصبحَ ماؤكم غَوْراً فمن يأتيكم بماءٍ معين 
صدق الله العظيـــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## غاية الضوء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا 

وهو العزيز الغفورالذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور

ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ولقد زينا السما الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين 

واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير إذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور 

تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوجا سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير

فكذبنا وقلنا ماانزل الله من شي إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبيروقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير 

فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير 

وأســروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 

هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشــوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور ءأمنتم من 

في السمــاء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا 

فستعلمون كيف نذير ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات 

ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمان إنه بكل شيء بصير أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن

إن الكافرون إلا في غرور إمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجــوا في عتو ونفور أفمـــن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم قل هو 

الذي انشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون قل هو اللي ذرأكم في الأرض

وإليه تحشرون ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما انا نذير مبين

فلمــا رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذي كفروا ويقولون هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله 

ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب إليم قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون 

من هو في ضلال مبين قل أرءيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## السيدة الأولى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسفه على التأخير بس والله كانت عندي ظروف منعتني من اني ادخل المنتدى
راح اسمع الأيه كامله .. إن شا الله ... وربي يوفج الجمييع ان شا الله
[B]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 
الذي خلق الموت والحياة لنبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا 
ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت 
فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئاً وهو حسير 
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح 
وجعلناها رجوماً للشياطين 
وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 
وللذين كفرو بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 
إذا ألقو فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور 
تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير 
قالو بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما أنزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ظلال كبير 
وقالو لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا من اصحاب السعير 
فاعترفو بذنبهم فسحقاً لإصحاب السعير 
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير 
وأسرو قولكم أو اجهرو به إنه عليم بذات الصدور 
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشو في مناكبها وكلو من رزقه وإليه النشور 
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور 
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 
أولم يرو إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن 
إنه بكل شيء بصير 
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرين إلا في غرور 
أمن هذا الذي هو يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو ونفور 
أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سوياً على صراط مستقيم 
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئده قليلا ما تشكرون 
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون 
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين 
فلما رأوه زلفةً سيئت وجوه الذين كفرو وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون 
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم 
قل هو الرحمن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ظلال مبين 
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماءٍ معين[/B]

----------


## فتاة راك

[CENTER]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
((تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور أءمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجو في عتو ونفور أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين فلما رءوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين قل أرءيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين))[/CENTER]

----------


## $ شمة $

هذا انشالله تسميعي للسورة كاااااملة بإذن الله ..
و يزاااج ربي خيير الجزاء يا دلوعتنا الغالية ..

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور ..
الذي خلق سبع سماوت طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ..
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير ..
و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ..
و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور ..
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ..
قالوا بلا قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا هذا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير ..
و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير ..
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير ..
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير ..
و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنا عليم بذات الصدور ..
ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير ..
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلو من رزقه و إليه النشور ..
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ..
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ..
و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير ..
أولم يرو إلا الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير ..
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ..
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور ..
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم ..
هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون ..
هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون ..
و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ..
قل إنما العلم عند الله و أنما أنا نذير مبين ..
و لما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون ..
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله و من معي فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم ..
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال كبير ..
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين ..




الحمدلله خلصت السورة خايفة تكون عندي أخطاء وااااايدة لأني سمعت بدون مراجعة ..
انشالله يكون التسميع بدون أخطاء انشالله ..
والله اني أتريا التصحيح على أحر من الجمر ..

و  :SalamAlikom:

----------


## حورية الجنة

إتفضلي أختي تسميعي للسورة كلها و إن شاء الله يكون صح .. 

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير * الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور * ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير * و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير * و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير * إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور * تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير * قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير * و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير * فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير *إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير * و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور * ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير * هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور * ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور * أم ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير * و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير * أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه لكل شيء بصير *أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور * أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور * أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم * قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تذكرون * قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون * و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين * قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين * فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون * قل أريتم إن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم * قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين * قل أريتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## عيـ قلبي ـون

تسميع سورة الملك كاملة..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير..
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور..
الذي خلق سبع سماواتٍ طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت..
فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور..
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير..
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير..
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير..
إذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور..
تكاد تميز من الغيب كلما إلقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير..
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء انتم إلا في ضلال كبير..
قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في اصحاب السعير..
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير..
إن الذين يخشون ربهم لهم مغفرة واجر كبير..
وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور..
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير..
هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وإليه النشور..
ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الارض فإذا هي تمور ..
أم امنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبًا فستعلمون كيف نذير..
ولقد كذب اللذين من قلبهم فكيف كان نكير..
أولم يروا الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور..
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن امسك رزقه بل لجو في عتوا ونفور..
افمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه اهدى امن يمشي سويًا على صراط مستقيم..
هو الذي ذرأكم في الارض وإليه تحشرون..
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين..
قل انما اعلم عند الله وانما انا نذير مبين..
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون..
قل أرئتم إن اهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب اليم..
.................................................. . ..

صدق الله العظيم..

اسمحيلي اخر اية نسيتها ..^^

----------


## حنان العالم

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير 
اللذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرجمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسا وهو حسير 
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 
اذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور
تكاد تميز من الغيض كلما القي فيها فوج سالهم خزنتها الم ياتكم نذير 
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل لله من شيئ ان انتم إلا في ضلال كبير 
قالوا لوكنا نسمع او نعقل ما كنا في اصحاب السعير 
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لاصحاب السعير 
ان الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة واجر كبير 
واسروا قولكم او اجهروا به انه عليم بذات الصدور
الا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير 
هو الذي جعل لكم الارض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه واليه النشور 
ءامنتم من في السماء ان يخسف بكم الارض فاذا هي تمور 
ام امنتم من في السماء ان يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 
ولقد كذب للذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير 
اولم يروا الى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن الا الرحمن انه بكل شيئ بصير 
امن هذا للذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن ان الكافرون الا في غرور 
امن هذا الذي يرقكم ان امسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور 
افمن يمشي منكبا على وجهه اهدى امن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 
قل هو اللذي انشاكم وجعل لكم السمع والابصار والافئدة قليلا ما تشكرون
قل هو للذي ذراكم في الارض واليه تحشرون 
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد ان كنتم صادقين 
قل انما العلم عند لله وانما انا نذير مبين 
فلما راوه زلفة سيئت وجوه للذين كفروا وقيل رهذا للذي كنتم به تدعون 
قل ارايتم ان اهلكني لله ومن معي او رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب اليم 
قل هو الرحمن امن به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين 
قل ارايتم ان اصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن ياتيكم بماء معين

----------


## *القطريه*

( تسميع السوره كامله)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أ يكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن 
من تفاوت فإرجعي البصر هل ترى من فطور ثم إرجعي البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر
خاسئا وهو حسير ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم 
عذاب السعير وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها
فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شي إن 
أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير وقالوا لوكنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير فإعترفوا 
بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير
وأسروا قولكم أو إجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فإمشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشورأءمنتم من 
في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكيرأولم يروا إلى الطير
فوقهم صآفات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه على كل شي قدير أمن هذا الذي هو جند
لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى
أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئده قليلا ماتشكرون قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ويقولون متى
هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين فلما رأوه زلفة
سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون أرايتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي
فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال كبير قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ما ؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين)

----------


## بالونة

سوري وااااااااااااااااايد عتأخير كان النت مقطوع عندي من فترة ورجعته من جريب
بسمع السورة من آية رقم (13-30 )



أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور (13)
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير (14)
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا مر رزقه وإليه النشور (15)
أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور (16)
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير (17)
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير (18)
أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير (19)
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن أن الكافرون إلا في غرور (20)
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور (21)
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم (22)
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون (23)
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون (24)
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (25)
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين (26)
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27)
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم (28)
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين (29)
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين (30)





أتمنى تقبلون إعتذاري

----------


## ونااااسه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل تري من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير
إذا إلقوا فها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزّل الله من شيئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير 
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفره وأجر كبير
وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور
ءأمنتم من السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير 
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير
أولم يروا إلي الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور
إفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون
قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافروين من عذاب أليم
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين
قل أرءيتم إن أصبح ماءكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## الخيزران

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

" تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير ( 1 ) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور ( 2 ) الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ( 3 ) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ( 4 ) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ( 5 ) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير ( 6 ) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور ( 7 ) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ( 8 ) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير ( 9 ) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير ( 10 ) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير ( 11 ) إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير ( 12 ) وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ( 13 ) ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ( 14 ) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقة وإليه النشور ( 15 ) ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ( 16 ) أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ( 17 ) ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير ( 18 ) أولم يروا الى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير (19 ) أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ( 20 ) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور ( 21 ) أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم ( 22 ) قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون ( 23 ) قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ( 24 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( 25 ) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين ( 26 ) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون ( 27 ) قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم ( 28) قل هو الرحمن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين ( 29 ) قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين ( 30 ) " 

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير
الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير
و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير
و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير
و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير
قل هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور
أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير
أو لم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الارض و إليه تحشرون
و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون
قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين
قل أرءيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ((أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي على صراط مستقيم 
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
> قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين
> فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون
> قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا
> ...



ماءكم = ماؤكم

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السموحة على التأخير واللي كان سببه ظرف خارج عن إرادتي ،،
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
>  (( أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سوياً على صراط مستقيم 
> 
> قل هو الذي انشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلاً ما تشكرون
> 
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون
> ...

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *الله يثبتنا يارب على حفظ كتابه 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا 
> ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت 
> فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> ...


ليبلوكم = لنبلوكم
انتبهي لمواضع واو الجماعه
ما أنزل = مانزل
من أصحاب = في أصحاب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم ( 22 ) قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون ( 23 ) قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ( 24 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( 25 ) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين ( 26 ) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون ( 27 ) قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم ( 28 ) قل هو الرحمن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين ( 29 ) قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين ( 30 ) "

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> اسمحولي على التاخير .. بس كنت ناسيه التسميع يوم الاربعاء .... وعلى بالي بسمعها كامل لاربعاء الي بعده ...
> بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> أفمن يمشي منكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون 
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون 
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
> قل إنما العلم عند لله وإنما أنا نذير مبين 
> فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه اللذين كفرو ا وقيل هذا اللذي كنتم به تدعون 
> ...


منكبآ = مكبآ
لأبصار = الأبصار
انتبهي لمواضع همزة القطع
لفة = زلفة
اللذين = الذين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> : تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير (1) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور(2) الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور(3) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير(4) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير(5) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير(6) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور(7) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير(8) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير(9) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير(10) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير(11). إن الذي يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير(12) وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور(13) ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير(14) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور(15) ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور(16) أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير(17) ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير(18) أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير(19) أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور(20) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور(21) أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم(22) قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون(23) قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون(24) . ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين(25) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين(26) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27) قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم(28) قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين(29) قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين (3)
> 
> سمعت سورة الملك بدون ما أراجع لأني حافظتها بس يمكن يصادف عندي بعض الأخطاء الإملائية
> ما شاااااء الله عليج تسميعج طيب ومثل ما قلتي اغلاط املائيه
> 
> ...

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *السلامـ عليكمـ و رحمـــهـ الله و بركاتــــهـ ،،،  ،،،*
> 
> *السمووووحة عالتأخيــــر خواتـــي  .. و هذا تسميعي للجزء الأخير من سورة الملكـ ..*
> 
> *أفمن يمشي مكباً على وجهه أهدى أمّن يمشي سوياً على صراط مستقيم (22) قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الابصار و الأفئدة قليلاً ما تشكرون (23) قل هو الذي ذراكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون (24) و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين (25) قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين (26) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون (27) قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم (28) قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين (29) قل أرءيتمإن أصبح ماؤكم غوراً فمن يأتيكم بماء معين (30)*
> 
> *اللهمـ ارحمنــا بالقــرآن و اجعلــه لنــا إمامــا و نــوراً و هــدى و رحمــهـ ^^*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> اسمحولي ع التأخيـــــــــر
> انا حاااااسه انه عندي أغلااااط لاني ماراجعتها
> كان عندي ظروف
> بس خفت ينغلق الموضوع وما اسمعها كامل
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير1
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور2
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور3
> ...

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> السموحه على التاخير خواتي
> هنا تسميع باقي السورة:
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون 
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون 
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
> قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين 
> ...

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور
> ...

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون
> و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
> قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين
> فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون
> قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
> قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين
> قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اليوووم بسمع سورة الملك كاملة.....
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء عظيم (1)
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور (2)
> ...



عدم قول صدق الله العظيم للتاكد من صحة الكلام على هذا الرابط

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *.......... السلام عليييييييييييييكم ..........
> 
> أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم 
> قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع ولأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون 
> قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون 
> ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين 
> قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين 
> فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه اللذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون 
> قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
> ...

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ............ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..............
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور 
> ...


يزاااج الله خير غلاااااايه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمــــــــــــن الرحيــــــــــــــم
> *****************
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئٍ قدير
> الذي خلقَ الموتَ والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسنُ عملاً وهو العزيزُ الغفور 
> الذي خلق سبعَ سمواتٍ طباقاً ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجِع البصر هل ترى من فطور 
> ثم إرجِع البصرَ كرَّتين ينقلِبُ إليك البصرُ خاسئاً وهو حسير
> ولقد زيَّنا السماءَ الدنيا بمصابيحَ وجعلناها رجُوماً للشياطين واعْتدنا لهم عذابَ السعير
> وللذين كفروا بربِّهم عذابُ جِهنَّم وبِئْسَ المصير
> إذا الُقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقاً وهي تَفور
> ...




لايقال صدق الله العظيم >> على هذا الرابط http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=226944

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا 
> 
> وهو العزيز الغفورالذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> 
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ولقد زينا السما الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين 
> 
> واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير إذا القوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور 
> ...

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اسفه على التأخير بس والله كانت عندي ظروف منعتني من اني ادخل المنتدى
> راح اسمع الأيه كامله .. إن شا الله ... وربي يوفج الجمييع ان شا الله
> [B]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير 
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة لنبلوكم أيكم احسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا 
> ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت 
> ...


انتبهي لمواضع واو الجماعه
ما أنزل = مانزل
تكذبون = تدعون

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> [CENTER]
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ((تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور أءمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين فلما رءوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين قل أرءيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين))[/CENTER]

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> هذا انشالله تسميعي للسورة كاااااملة بإذن الله ..
> و يزاااج ربي خيير الجزاء يا دلوعتنا الغالية ..
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ..
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
> الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور ..
> الذي خلق سبع سماوت طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ..
> ...


ما شااااااااااااااااااااء الله عليييييييييييج
تسمييييييعج طيب
واطمـــــــــــــــــــني ولاااااااااغلطه حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> إتفضلي أختي تسميعي للسورة كلها و إن شاء الله يكون صح .. 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير * الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور * ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير * و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير * و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير * إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور * تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير * قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير * و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير * فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير *إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير * و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور * ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير * هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور * ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور * أم ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير * و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير * أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه لكل شيء بصير *أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور * أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور * أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم * قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تذكرون * قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون * و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين * قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين * فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون * قل أريتم إن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم * قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين * قل أريتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين


ما شااااااء الله عليج
تسميعج طيب  :Smile: 

تذكرون = تشكرون

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تسميع سورة الملك كاملة..
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير..
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور..
> الذي خلق سبع سماواتٍ طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت..
> فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور..
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير..
> ...


انتبهي لمواضع همزة القطع
نسيتي الآيه وكلوا من رزقه
اللذين = الذين
الآيه اللي تحتها خط مب موجوده ومكانها الأيه اللي بعدهاا كتبتلج بالأحمر
ونسيتي آخر آيتين

واااااااايد اغلااااااط
ياليت لو تثبتين حفظج اكثـــــــــــر عزيزتي :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيىء قدير 
> اللذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور 
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرجمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور 
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير 
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير 
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور
> ...


انتبهـــــــــــــــي لمواضع همزة القطع
شيئ = شيء
اللذي = الذي
للذين = الذين
منكبآ = مكبآ
امن = آمنا

بارك الله فيج
عندج اغلاااااط إملااااااائيه كثيييره

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ( تسميع السوره كامله)
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ( تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أ يكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن 
> من تفاوت فإرجعي البصر هل ترى من فطور ثم إرجعي البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر
> خاسئا وهو حسير ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم 
> عذاب السعير وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها
> فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا مانزل الله من شيء إن 
> ...


شي = شيء
ارجعي = ارجع
على كل = بكل
قدير = بصير
نسيتي أو رحمنا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> سوري وااااااااااااااااايد عتأخير كان النت مقطوع عندي من فترة ورجعته من جريب
> بسمع السورة من آية رقم (13-30 )
> 
> 
> 
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور (13)
> ...


عذررررج مقبوله غلاااايه
وما شاااء الله على تسميعج الطيب  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور
> الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل تري من فطور
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير 
> وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير
> إذا إلقوا فها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور
> ...

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> " تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير ( 1 ) الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور ( 2 ) الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور ( 3 ) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير ( 4 ) ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ( 5 ) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير ( 6 ) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور ( 7 ) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير ( 8 ) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير ( 9 ) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير ( 10 ) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير ( 11 ) إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير ( 12 ) وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور ( 13 ) ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير ( 14 ) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقة وإليه النشور ( 15 ) ءأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور ( 16 ) أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير ( 17 ) ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير ( 18 ) أولم يروا الى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير (19 ) أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور ( 20 ) أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور ( 21 ) أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم ( 22 ) قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون ( 23 ) قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ( 24 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ( 25 ) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين ( 26 ) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون ( 27 ) قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم ( 28) قل هو الرحمن ءامنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين ( 29 ) قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين ( 30 ) " 
> 
> جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير
> الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير
> و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
> و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير
> إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور
> تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير
> قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير
> ...




لاتوجد كلمة (قل )

----------


## 7awaa

أدري إني اتأخرت عليكم بالتسميع بس صارت عندي ظروف و السموحه 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير
الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حصير
و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين و اعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير
و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير
إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير
و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير 
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير
و أسروا قولكم أو أجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور
ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليه النشور
ء أمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير
و لقد كذب اللذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير
أو لم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون
و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين
قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت و جوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون
قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين
قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين

----------


## *أم الريامي*

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير*
الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا وهو العزيز الغفور*
الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل تري من فطور*
ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير*
ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين واعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير *
وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير*
إذا ألقوا فها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور*
تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير*
قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيئ إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير* 
وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ماكنا في أصحاب السعير*
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير*
إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير*
وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور*
ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير*
هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور*
ءأمنتم من السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور*
أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير *
ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير*
أولم يروا إلي الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن مايمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير*
أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور*
أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور*
أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم*
قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ماتشكرون*
قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون*
ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين*
قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين*
فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون*
قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم*
قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين*
قل أرءيتم إن أصبح ماءكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين *




الله يجزيك خير الجزاء 
آسفة على التأخير
*أم الريامي*

----------


## خويتي بتعرس

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كل شيء قدير

الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا و هو العزيز الغفور

الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا

ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور

ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا و هو حسير 

و لقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين 

و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير

و للذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم و بئس المصير

إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا و هي تفور

تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير

قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا و قلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبيـر

و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير

فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير

إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجرهم كبير

و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور

ألا يعلم من خلق و هو اللطيف الخبير

هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها و كلوا من رزقه و إليـه النشور

أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور

أم أمنتم في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير

و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير

أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شي بصير

أمن هو الذي جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور

أمن هو الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو و نفور

أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى أمن يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم

قل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون

قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون 

و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين

قل إنما العلم عند الله و إنما أنا نذير مبين 

فلما رأوه زلفة سيئة وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون

قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله و من معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم

قل هو الرحمن آمنا به و عليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين

قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين 


.
.

يزاكـن ربي الفردوس الأعلى و رزقنا وياكن نعمة حفظ كتابه الكريم و العمل بما فيه خالصا لوجهه الكريم عاجلا غير آجل 

والسموحه عالتأخيـر

----------


## فتاة راك

> ما شااااااااااااااااااااء الله عليييييييييييج
> تسمييييييعج طيب
> واطمـــــــــــــــــــني ولاااااااااغلطه حبيبتي


بالنبسة لشمة
امبلى شي اغلاط

هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون ..
هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض و إليه تحشرون ..
..لازم تكتب.. قل

----------


## فتاة راك

تسميعي انا بعد فييه اخطاء

و قالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير
فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير
عاكسة هالآيتين...وقت التسميع عكستهم

----------


## الغااااويه

موفقه

----------


## (جودي ابوت)

> جزاك الله خير اختي 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير *
> الذي خلق الموت والحياة ليبلوكم ايكم احس عملا وهو العزيز الغفور*
> الذي خلق سبع سموات طبقا * 
> ماترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل تري من فطور* 
> ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب اليك البصر خاسئا هو حسير* 
> ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين * 
> ...

----------

